# 1000 Posts



## dboudreau

Just two more posts Marj and it will # 1000. Do you get a prize. A bottle of bubbly maybe.


----------



## Havtahava




----------



## marjrc

*OMG, you have to be kidding me?!!!!! LMBO !*

Moi? A yakker?? Shirley, you jest. 

Dang! I don't want to reach 1000 just yet...... maybe I should just milk it by editing this one post over and over....

Awww man! Now Judy's in on it too!

I dunno Judy...... what if something happens? I might get one of those monster faces thrown at me from the screen with a really loud screech or something. I can't stand those!!! I think I'll wait a bit ...... need to gather more courage.


----------



## Judy A

Uhm, moo to you too! Come on Marj.....make it 1000!!


----------



## good buddy

Marj? Are you around here? If so please respond!


----------



## marjrc

OKAY, so here goes................. Sure wish I could think of something smart or witty to say, but brain is dead right now. LOL 

'night 'night everyone and thanks for making this a great forum to chat in!! I couldn't have made it to 1000 posts without all of your help! 

Here I am, official Tri-Color Yakker.


----------



## CapotesMom

ahaha....Marj..someday..I hope to be as much of a yakker as you... ye are the great ole yakker.. congratulations!


----------



## Cheryl

I couldn't dream of such an accomplishment. Just think how helpful you have been.


----------



## Judy A

Yakking is a real talent....especially when people appreciate what your "yakking" about!! Thanks, Marj, for all your helpful and positive "yaks"! (my photo wasn't exactly a yak, but it's one I took at a local wildlife park and I thought he was cute!!)


----------



## marjrc

* bowing graciously * Why thank you, everyone. Thanks to Debbie you all know now just how much I love giving my two cents' worth, whether it's asked for or not.  

All these associations with wildlife do have me wondering a lil' bit  , but that's o.k. I know you all mean well! 

This was fun! Now on to the *next 1000 poster*! Who shall it be, I wonder??!!


----------



## Missy

congrats Marj. A millenium of posts.... keep it up. we love it!


----------



## Havtahava

It will be a long while before anyone catches up to you Marj! LOL!


----------



## Oreo55

Congratulations! :whoo: That is quite an achievement!


----------



## marjrc

Now if we can get Kimberly to keep posting new pictures and news of her babies, she just might reach the 1000 mark sooner than she thinks!! :blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## Julie

Geesh Marj..........I'm so far behind,this is talking about 1000 and you are almost at 1100 now! :croc: :jaw: 

We're really glad you're there talking with us!:behindsofa: 
Love these new smilies.......trying to find places to use em....another story!op2:


----------



## Leeann

Not sure if anyone has noticed but we now have 2 people with over 1,000 post and a few almost there.

Marj dont worry you still hold the record.

Laurie Congrates you have exceeded 1000 also.

But watch out girls Kimbery, Michele & Debbie are right on your tail. With a few more not far behind.

I wonder whom will make it to 2,000 first.

No worry about me and my 170 post, I have a long, long way to go. I am more of a reader than a typer and truly enjoy reading what everyone has to say.


----------



## dboudreau

I have been so busy trying to keep up with all the post, I missed Laurie's accomplishment. :whoo: Congratulations :whoo: ound:


----------



## susaneckert

wow we have some chatters in here huh??? thats to funny


----------



## marjrc

Wooooooooeeeeeeee, Laurie, way to go girl!!! :whoo: :biggrin1: 

I am so glad you started this thread, Debbie! lol Won't be long before you get there too. hehehe 

And to think that I've been "quieter" than usual, trying to catch up on posts! HA ! lol


----------



## whitBmom

Yay, Laurie!! :cheer2:


----------



## good buddy

Way to go Laurie! You little chatterbox! :gossip:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! Looks like Laurie hasn't even found this topic!


----------



## Leeann

Thats right Laurie has not commented on her achievement, I think we need to find a way to send her a big banner next time she logs on.

And look at you Kimberly with that great new avatar LOVE IT..


----------



## Havtahava

Leann, I tried to have a similar avatar up from the beginning, but the animation didn't work. It was stuck on Tinky, but that's OK because the other girls allowed it. LOL! Tinky's our princess anyway.


----------



## Laurief

WOW- My big mouth finally made the news!!!ound: 
I have missed so many posts lately as I have been so busy at work!! I guess now it is the race for 2000!!!(marj, how am I coming on that?) How do you even know how many posts - I only seem to have time to read the posts & respond. 

Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Well, if this is what you do when you're busy, I can only imagine what it would be like if you were home every day. LOL!


----------



## marjrc

Hey Laurie! There you are!

Umm....... if you look right under your avatar, you will see it says how many posts you've written. You can't cheat either. It's right there for all the world to see!!! LMBO

We still have a ways to go to get to 2000, but I think Melissa should offer up some kind of prize or something for that - wouldnt' you agree? eace: arty: 

I mean, I dunno..... plane tickets to Dallas so we can meet her in person or something..... lane: You know... just a little token of appreciation. 

No?? :first:  hehehe ound:


----------



## Leeann

I agree Marj, How about Melissa comes to you for a photo shoot.


----------



## Laurief

Thats exactly what I was thinking, If I am gonna go to TX I want a photo shoot!!!!
Now I see, I never really paid attention to that number before. 
Laurie

And I could never stay home all day - I would go crazy!!!


----------



## Havtahava

I hear you on that. I've stayed home three or four different times and I usually end up volunteering at the very least. I just quit my job on Tuesday and have only been home four a few days and am already keeping busy with volunteer work. Speaking of which, I'm working on the Havanese National Specialty as soon as Rigatoni goes home this morning. I've been waiting for the moment to be able to jump back on that project with both feet!










And no, those aren't my feet!


----------



## Laurief

I stayed home a bit with my kids when they were born 20 and 17 years ago!! But never since then. I would go nuts!!!
Wish I could stay home a few days a week though to spend with the pups, but cant!


----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations Laurie!!


----------



## Leeann

As Melissa pointed out in another thread

:whoo: :whoo: GO KIMBERLY :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## whitBmom

Yeay Kimberly!! The 1,000 mark, wow  :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Congratulations Kimberly:cheer2: 
:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Now someone is bound to pass me up because I've virtually taken the last week off, and am going to take the next few away from here. See you all in a few weeks!


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Now someone is bound to pass me up because I've virtually taken the last week off, and am going to take the next few away from here. See you all in a few weeks!


Have a good vacation!! If the havs aren't coming they are welcome to vacation at my house!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Have a safe and great vacation Kimberly!Glad you reached 1000 posts!That means you are EXTREMELY helpful!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Thanks Sally! They are all coming with me. It wouldn't be the same without them. However, I am leaving my husband behind. You're welcome to come watch him. LOL!


----------



## dboudreau

"Hav" a great vacation Kimberly, "Hav" lots of fun.:whoo:


----------



## Julie

Congrats Laurie on you reaching 1000 too!I guess I missed this......:brick: 
Too much going on here on the forum.........:jaw: 





Kimberly........I just saw the feet.......how funny!:bounce:


----------



## Laurief

Dont worry Julie, I actually missed it too and did not find the thread about my famous posts for a few days too!! haha The are so many on new, and so many new posts and topics, I am missing a lot of them.
Sadly I still have to make a living & care for pups & family.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Another one bites the dust!! Welcome on board the yakker train, Kimberly!!! :biggrin1: Hope you're enjoying your time away.


----------



## good buddy

Have a great vacation Kimberly! When you get back you'll have so much to tell us, your post count will skyrocket! LOL! How will your husband manage without you and all the dogs??????? He'll hav to cruise the dog parks just to get a doggy fix! ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom

Cosmo & his good buddy & I wish you a great holiday .
We will miss you but hey you deserve it after all the time you spent raising the little jewels ( the puppies )..


----------



## dboudreau

Michele, I just noticed that you are up to 996:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, you are ON THE BALL!! Great catch! :whoo: 

Wonder how long it will take for Michele to break 1000.


----------



## whitBmom

:cheer2: Go Michele, Go!! :cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau

Michele is now "999" I wonder if she knows. :becky: :bounce:


----------



## marjrc

*Yooohoooooo Michele??! Where are you ??? * :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

TA DA

I didn't want to just post anything on this momentus occassion ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Perfect post eace:


----------



## Julie

:drum: :cheer2: Congrats Michele! :cheer2: :drum:
:hail:1000:hail:
love the photo.........:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Congrats :whoo:

:thumb: :dance: :cheer2: :drum: ound:


----------



## whitBmom

That's a great picture!! Congratulations arty: :cheer2: arty:


----------



## marjrc

Great photo, Michele!!! Too cute!

However, I think THIS suits you more now......

ound: :whoo:

*Welcome to the MHS Yakkers Club!! *arty: eace: :clap2:


----------



## Thumper

*Congratulations!!*

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Julie

:laugh: Funny Marj! :laugh:
Michele gave you one of those didn't she?:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Welcome to the club Michele, you are in good company!!:blabla: 
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Who is going to be next, :behindsofa: :spy: :flypig:

Julie is 860

Helen is 836

Me 829

Melissa is 810

Julia is 787

Susan is 734

Paige is 693

The race is on.:whoo: :bolt: :mullet: :llama:

Happy posting!!:biggrin1: :boxing:


----------



## Missy

way to go Michele: whoo: Marj, Laurie, you are well on your way to the 2000 post mark. Just 6 or 7 hundred more posts to go...


----------



## Leeann

Oh Me Me I want to be next!! This should be my 255th post maybe I can catch up to you girls this weekend.


----------



## marjrc

LMBO !! You guys are a riot!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Hey! Look what I found at that site with all the smileys ( http://bestsmileys.com/signs1/)










So who's the one getting it next?? Debbie ??


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oooh! We're going BIG TIME!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Marj, that is so funny!


----------



## Laurief

You guys are too funny!!


----------



## mintchip

*I'm still hoping to find a havanese smiley!*


----------



## Havtahava

Like this one, Sally?









Just in case it doesn't show up, here's the link.


----------



## Havtahava

Or like this?


----------



## radar_jones

I had no Idea that there were so many comedians here. I love the competition. I wish I could have that many posts but I'll be ****ed if I can find that much material in my head to put out as threads.....:biggrin1: I'm only at 344 right now although I have only been on here for two months I think I should be able to get in a couple hundred by the end of the summer at least or I won't be able to call myself a respectable Human Owned and operated by a Hav......:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

You've put a nice dent into your number this morning.


----------



## mintchip

Or like this?


----------



## whitBmom

Those are cute little pics!! I guess it will be a matter of time before we see who will reach 1000 soon enough..... Drum roll......:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

O.k., I feel a challenge coming on. Not a photo challenge, but a smiley/tag challenge. I'm going to see what I can make with my PSP. Some of you on here can already play around and make stuff in there, or other artsy software. Maybe we can come up with a few Hav emoticons we can all use! Cool. eace:

*O.k......... there is a new thread, in the coffee shop here. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=24951#post24951 Have a look! *


----------



## mintchip




----------



## Laurief

Man, you guys sure have a lot of time to do this, wish I did!!! I also wish I could be a little more literate with the computer, I am still having trouble figuring out the bestsmiley's. 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Like this one, Sally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case it doesn't show up, here's the link.


*

How did you do that? Kimberly---No link is attached.*


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's funny. I must have copied the wrong link. You can still see the graphic, right? I only posted the link (or tried to) in case the image didn't show.


----------



## Julie

I just know you guys are going to give me a hard time about the 1000 posts..ound:.I was thinking ahead however this past weekend and will beat you to it.......ound:..................I know I'm full of "bull" and to prove it,here's a really big bull!ound:This is Albert the Bull in Audubon Iowa.My husband and I grew up around this.He is 40 feet tall.Quincy is up there with the bull.Do you see the little furry guy by the bull's foot?


----------



## Leeann

LOL, that is one large bull, Quincy looks soo tiny next to him.

Congrats on your 1000 post.


----------



## Thumper

I love the bull! 

Congrats on the 1000th post! I'm not too far behind ya! 

I'm a chatterbox and obviously need to find more to do besides talk about my dog! ound:

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Maybe we need a gossip page.....ound: Havamotormouth......ound: ound:


----------



## Julie

well now radar-------my thousand wasn't all new threads!ound: :laugh: ound:

Kara I see you will be hitting a thousand too pretty soon!:suspicious: what will we talk about?:suspicious: ound:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> well now radar-------my thousand wasn't all new threads!ound: :laugh: ound:
> 
> Kara I see you will be hitting a thousand too pretty soon!:suspicious: what will we talk about?:suspicious: ound:


bwa ha ha ha ha ound: ound: ound:

Gosh, do you really think we'll run out of things to talk about? 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

I think I can gab all day sometimes.......yap...yap......yap....that's me for sure sometimes.


----------



## dboudreau




----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations Julie!! arty: arty: arty: Happy 1000th


----------



## Laurief

Welcome to the club Julie!!! That is one BIG bull!!!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Congrats, Julie!!! Long Island has a bull, too. I just didn't know how to post the pic here. :biggrin1: We also have the Long Island Duck. He is so big, you can go inside. I think they made it a tourist office.


----------



## Julie

Thanks guys!You are the best!:biggrin1: I really don't think we could ever run out of things to talk about!Michele you had posted a really neat picture for your 1000........I posted Robbie with Quincy hoping for a cheeto.Kinda fitting for me,though I'd prefer something pretty like a flower or something!:brick: Now I can just relax.....Debbie I think you are next....:suspicious: ........Maybe Kara,?I was hoping Debbie would be next so I didn't look quite like such a blabber mouth,as she joined before me.....but she is quiet and post-free somedays.:ranger:I just can't do that!YAK-YAK-YAK about anything......ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations, Julie!

By the way, I'm glad you pointed out Quincy with the bull. I would have completely missed him down there.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> ,I was hoping Debbie would be next so I didn't look quite like such a blabber mouth,as she joined before me.....but she is quiet and post-free somedays.:ranger:I just can't do that!YAK-YAK-YAK about anything......ound:


I'm not that good with words. But I am addicted to all those new smilies etc.


----------



## Thumper

There is just NO way I can catch up with Debbie now...I would have to stay up all night posting senseless ramblings or silly smilies!! LOL

At the rate I've been going lately though...I'd say a few more weeks 

Tick tock....Debbie, if you try really hard you can hit 1000 by the stroke of midnight! eace: 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

I don't want to miss out on saying CONGRATS JULIE on the 1000+ posts! What a clever idea taking a picture of the bull!! We had a bull in the little Texas town I grew up in only he wasn't nearly as big.....now we also had a GIANT SHRIMP wearing a holster and totin"(good 'ol Texas slang for carrying!) a gun! Now that was a sight to behold! It may be awhile before I reach 1000 so I am already thinking of something clever as well!


----------



## dboudreau

If I put a Birthday wish in every thread I be at 1000 in no time. But I think I'll take the kids to the park instead. Have a great day Melissa and everyone else.


----------



## marjrc

Now that's a lot of bull, Julie and you know it!!!!!! ound:

Quincy is so TINY against that huge thing!!

*Congrats on the 1000th post! *:cheer2: :blah: :thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Any day now, Debbie, and you'll be in the Yakkers Club too!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

Marj,
It is a very big bull.......and I know I'm full of bull.......!I wanted to share a few more pictures with you.Here is a closer picture of the head and an eye...complete with eye lashes!By the way,it is modeled after a real bull.I saved a special pix,just for you Marj...ound:.....my daughter is posing with a surprised look at the size of thatound:!I don't think there is a kid in Audubon Co.that hasn't hung or tried to hang off the nut sack of Albert!:laugh:And a distant shot to give you the perspective...:laugh:

:sorry:nut sack:sorry: ound:but it's still funny!ound:


----------



## Thumper

*OMG! ound: ound: ound: *Freaking hilarious!!!!!!!

The nutsack.........ehh....I'm *speechless*!!!!









Cute daughter!  My kids would probably go silly around a big nutsack too! haha.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

ound: That is too funny!! ound: LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'm pretty sure the bull we had in my hometown was genderless! No "nutsack"!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:boink: Where's Marj? :boink:

:redface:I'm getting embarrassed.........you guys are gonna think bad of me.........:redface:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> :boink: Where's Marj? :boink:
> 
> :redface:I'm getting embarrassed.........you guys are gonna think bad of me.........:redface:


There's nothing wrong with having a GOOD TIME with a nutsack and taking lots of picture, Julie! Don't be embarrassed! Sheesh..

ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Yes, Marj.....tis true.....others will be joining your elite 1000 POSTS CLUB but alas, you my dear Marj will still be the QUEEN BEE!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie! I have a FUN little cow exercise for you, click *HERE*

*Kara*


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK Kara...you badddddd! Atleast it didn't say something like "U R A Cow!" Whew!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> OK Kara...you badddddd! Atleast it didn't say something like "U R A Cow!" Whew!!:biggrin1:


I should admit...I FELL FOR IT TOO!!!!! ound: ound: I think very highly of Julie, I just thought she might want a laugh! ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> :boink: Where's Marj? :boink:
> 
> :redface:I'm getting embarrassed.........you guys are gonna think bad of me.........:redface:


Never







you bad







Never.

Where is Marj??????


----------



## Julie

:redface:Kara------I did it!:redface: 
cow cow cow.....lol ound::dance::laugh:

Thanks Debbie!Marj was on here earlier.......she has become scarce......or she's lurking in the shadows:croc: LOL


----------



## Julie

Doggie Nut said:


> OK Kara...you badddddd! Atleast it didn't say something like "U R A Cow!" Whew!!:biggrin1:


Vicki,
:dance:I'm not a cow......a big bull!:lol::dance:ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

TOUCHE'!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

You guys are nuts!


----------



## whitBmom

You are all so funny!!! ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> :redface:Kara------I did it!:redface:
> cow cow cow.....lol ound::dance::laugh:
> 
> Thanks Debbie!Marj was on here earlier.......she has become scarce......or she's lurking in the shadows:croc: LOL


Funny thing is...towards the end I was really racking my brain trying to figure the darn thing out! ound: Darnit...I should've found a bull joke!  Cows don't have a nutsack.

I've proved my blondeness.ound:

Kara


----------



## Julie

:dance:Kara-----you're funny!:dance:


----------



## Havtahava

I can't say I've ever heard the term "nutsack" before this topic. LOL!


----------



## Julie

Maybe nutsack is a hill-billy term?We are not really southern-ers,but maybe I was in a former life?ound:
People here use it alot.........not that that's a good thing!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I grew up in Texas and have heard the term "nutsack" on various occasions, I'm sure it is used here in Virginia somewhere, but I don't get out much! ound: I'm not quite the same after Julie's pictures of the nutsack! LOL 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

I'm here, I'm here!!







Sheesh, can't a girl get some sleep around here??! And yep, I have been lurking..... just want to make sure things are all kosher here and you're all misbehaving like you're supposed to. hehehe

Boy, am I glad this thread is in the Coffee Shop and not under Health Issues ... or worse, Conformation! Nutsack indeed! LMBO!!!!







Poor, poor Albert. You have to feel for a guy who's constantly getting his nutsack photographed.

ound: ound: I have never heard that term, but you can be sure it's going to stick in my brain like a bad song!














Thanks a LOT, Julie!!!!!

Dang, I can find singing chickens, but no singing bulls! 








O.k....... best get some sleep so I can try catching up some more tomorrow. This thread is so much fun.


----------



## Julie

remember I have a son who just turned 19......Unfortunately I think I've heard more than nutsacks.......ound:
My virgin ears:ear::biggrin1:


Marj------You have to think like a "man"----Albert would be darn proud to have a big nutsack---having one people want to hang on and photograph is a bonus!!!!ound:


----------



## Beamer

Thats a **** fine nutsack!

Wow,.. I'm surprised they actually added it to the statue... lol

ok, this is an edit... why is the word D-A-M-N hidden??? Its not like i typed **** or ****... lol


----------



## Thumper

freeway1976 said:


> Thats a **** fine nutsack!
> 
> Wow,.. I'm surprised they actually added it to the statue... lol
> 
> ok, this is an edit... why is the word D-A-M-N hidden??? Its not like i typed **** or ****... lol


You can say "butt". lol Then again, you even hear that on children's programs these days.

Most forums do block out cuss words, incase kids happen to read them...but heck, most kids thesedays know more cuss words than I do! LOL

Kara


----------



## Julie

Ryan,
It is a life size replica of a bull....It has the nutsack,and the oscar mayer too,but not in a gross way.This was erected because Audubon was the largest t-bone producer or something in the state.They had a regular T-bone club---a pretty elite club.I believe it was erected in the 1960's.It is still a really big deal to the people in Iowa(especially Audubon Co.)


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Ryan,
> It is a life size replica of a bull....It has the nutsack,and the oscar mayer too,but not in a gross way.This was erected because Audubon was the largest t-bone producer or something in the state.They had a regular T-bone club---a pretty elite club.I believe it was erected in the 1960's.It is still a really big deal to the people in Iowa(especially Audubon Co.)


Interesting you use the term "erected" instead of "built".

ound: ound: ound:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

When I need a laugh I just open this thread, you guys are too funny.


----------



## Julie

:decision: :doh:Yes,I should of thought that through better....:decision: :doh:

"Built" would of been betterI was thinking about what that booth says about it next to Albert,so I could be correct.........I believe they use "erect".......:biggrin1: 

Here is a picture of Quincy under Albert the bull.ound:I think he is thinking "that'd make a really big bully stick"ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, sooo glad you pointed that out cause I was sure thinking it! I didn't want ya'll to think I had a dirty mind!


----------



## Laurief

ound: YOU GUYS ARE "NUTS" ound:


----------



## Lina

So because I don't have an absolutely gynormous bull to post a picture of, I thought I would try the Wall Street bull... it also has a pretty large "nutsack." ound:


----------



## Julie

:yield: :hand: Vicki..........:hand: :yield:

I NEVER would of thought that of you!:biggrin1: 
:redface:Erect was a term THEY used.......I'm serious!:redface:


----------



## Laurief

You guys better move to another "funny pic" subject before someone get arrested for feeling up the bulls!!!!ound:


----------



## Thumper

ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: 

You ladies are KILLIN' me!!!!!! ROFLMBO!

I had completely forgotten about the Wall Street Bull! ound: 

Hil-freaking-larious!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Now Lina.........That nutsack has more definition then Albert's!:whoo: ound::whoo: ound:


----------



## Julie

I don't know about Wall Street--ound:-but as an Iowa girl I can tell ya......with a tail up like that---you're in dangerous territory!ound:Then you'll be stepping in a cow pie!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> Now Lina.........That nutsack has more definition then Albert's!:whoo: ound::whoo: ound:


Oh ...no... now they're rating the "nutsacks" we are all in trouble now!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> Kara, sooo glad you pointed that out cause I was sure thinking it! I didn't want ya'll to think I had a dirty mind!


You? A dirty mind? NEVER!








I noticed the halo over your head!









hehe

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Oh my, i have not been on this thread for a few days and look what happens everyone goes "nuts" literally... everyone in my office is wondering why I am laughing so hard, this just made my day thanks.


----------



## Beamer

Julie said:


> Ryan,
> It is a life size replica of a bull....It has the nutsack,and the oscar mayer too,but not in a gross way.


Julie!
I HOPE that bull is not life size?!?!? 40 feet tall??? lol

This is funny... you guys have bulls... In Toronto we have 'Moose' (would that be meese for plural? lol ) all over the city.. just not that BIG!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hmmmm.....looks like someone is getting close to 1000 posts.....let's see could it be......KARA???:whoo:


----------



## Lina

You guys are all crazy! Not only with all the "nutsack" comments, but also with all these posts! I'm just about to hit 100 and I'm excited to hit that mark... maybe one day I will join the ranks of the 1000 posters... probably when you are all hitting 10000 posts! ound:

Kara, you really are getting close to that 1000 number!


----------



## Thumper

I know!

I am going to have to start counting so I can make the 1000 one special!

Now, I doubt I will come up with something as clever as Julie's Nutsack idea  I'm open for suggestions! lol

I feel like I am about to join an elite club!







(That's Marj up front! Just pretend it is a Havanese Flag, since she is Canadian! I coudn't find a marching troop Canadian one! Drats.)

Kara


----------



## Julie

freeway1976 said:


> Julie!
> I HOPE that bull is not life size?!?!? 40 feet tall??? lol
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh My!Whoops!:redface: That would be supersized huh?ound:
> 
> It is supposed to be replicated after a guy's real bull...an Angus I believe.I don't know why they decided on that size though.Oh,I know......they said it was scaled after that guy's bull....:redface:....OMG.:redface:.....I've gonna have to get a pen and write it down next time I'm there.......I knew I wouldn't remember the details......and to think I grew up around this crazy bull,and I don't really know!:brick: :brick: :brick:


----------



## Julie

Kara------loved that marching smilie.....how cute!You will think of something clever!Michele posted a really cute pix of Kodi and Shelby,with flowers.I loved it!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Michele posted a really cute pix of Kodi and Shelby,with flowers.I loved it!


Yes, indeed! That was a great picture.









A picture of Guccho is probably not an option. My camera is STILL in the shop and most likely will be when I hit the "club".

Kara


----------



## Julie

By the way......did you see that big s_ _ _ _ eating grin on that moose's face?The one in front of the CN tower in red?He saw Albert..............ound:


----------



## Julie

He is using his pretty white teeth as a distraction or a deversion.:suspicious: ........that way you don't notice he doesn't have a nut sack!ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

What are you ladies taking today???? I want some please!!!


----------



## Julie

unfortunately nothing.........I'm this way all the time.........
it's ound: 
or :rant:

my 2 modes........premenopause?:crazy: huh?


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> He is using his pretty white teeth as a distraction or a deversion.:suspicious: ........that way you don't notice he doesn't have a nut sack!ound: ound: ound:










ound:







ound:







ound:

My oh my....Julie, I doubt you could overlook the nutsack, dear!


----------



## marjrc

Ryan, are those meese anatomically correct?? LOL

*"I feel like I am about to join an elite club! (That's Marj up front! Just pretend it is a Havanese Flag, since she is Canadian! I coudn't find a marching troop Canadian one! Drats.)"*

Kara, it's the thought that counts, sweetie. Too funny! ound:

I'm here LOL - what fun!


----------



## Julie

Hey-------that's bullwinkle!I grew up watching Rocky and Bullwinkle..."watch me pull a rabbit outta my hat...nothin' up my sleeve-presto!"ound: ound:


----------



## Julie

Now Debbie is so close.............1000......:whoo: :biggrin1: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

You guys have set the bar pretty high for the 1000th post. So I decided to post a few non-dog related pictures. My computer keeps crashing when I try to post pictures, this is my second try.


----------



## Julie

:cheer2:whoo hoo!Debbie!whoo hoo!:cheer2:
:drum:Welcome to the 1000 club:drum:

ound: :biggrin1: where we are all making great friends and wider butts!:biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Julie

Let's see......I'll take an olive,a little sip and wear that pretty flower in my hair---and now it's your move...........................................................eace:


----------



## Julie

Just sticking my nose in to say Congratulations Debbie!

:kiss:Vinnie has a kiss for ya!:kiss:


----------



## whitBmom

:cheer2: Yay, Debbie!! :cheer2: 1000 posts!!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, are you feeling a little punchy? LOL!

Debbie, congratulations on hitting 1000!


----------



## Thumper

*CONGRATULATIONS on the 1000th POST!!!!*










Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks everyone for putting up with my babble. It is fun. 

Julie, give Vinnie a big sloppy kiss for me. That is so cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS DEB ON JOINING MARJ'S "BAND OF YAKKER'S"


----------



## marjrc

*HOOORRRAAAAAYYYYYY for Debbie!!
















MMMmmmmmm...... that drink looks yummy! Totally NOT fair though. I say we ALL make a toast to celebrate your 1000th m'dear. After all, YOU started it!!!!! *


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Just sticking my nose in to say Congratulations Debbie!
> 
> :kiss:Vinnie has a kiss for ya!:kiss:


Too cute!!!!! Nice to see you, Vinnie!


----------



## dboudreau

I took the picture of the Cosmopolitan (sp) on the Balcony of the Metropolitan Museum in New York City last year, We should all meet there after the Westminter Dog Show next year for a drink. Melissa shouldn't have all the fun. But she can come too of course.


----------



## marjrc

*Hey! I wonder if there's a special prize for 2000th post????*

*yak* 2 also *yack * (yāk) Pronunciation Key 
intr.v. yakked also yacked, yak·king also yack·ing, yaks also yacks

To talk persistently and meaninglessly; chatter.

n. Prolonged, sometimes senseless talk; chatter.

[Imitative.] * yak'ker n. *

*chatterbox *- orchid growing along streams or ponds of western North America having leafy stems and 1 greenish-brown and pinkish flower in the axil of each upper leaf
Epipactis gigantea, giant helleborine, stream orchid
Epipactis, genus Epipactis - genus of hardy orchids with leafy-bracted racemes of greenish or purplish irregular flowers
helleborine - any of various orchids of the genus Epipactis 
2. *chatterbox *- an obnoxious and foolish and loquacious talker 

*I prefer the first definition of 'chatterbox'! HA !







:biggrin1:*


----------



## Leeann

Congrats on you 1000th post


----------



## Laurief

Yay Debbie, welcome to the club!!!!eace:


----------



## dboudreau

I just noticed in the information box, that there are now *1000 members* on the forum. I would congratulate the 1000th member but I don't want to scare them away.


----------



## Julie

1001 now........goodness the forum is growing!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Kara should be over 1000! I notice her last few posts all say 994


----------



## Thumper

*1000 POSTS!*

WOW! I'm here!!!!!!! :whoo:

I've decided to use my 1000th post just to tell you all a little bit more about me . I'm 37 years old, 3 kids (18-girl, 15-boy, 12-boy) and 4 stepkids (11-boy, 10-girl, 8-twins/girl).

Me and my husband are venture capitalist and own a firm that also does Investor Relations for small companies, we day-trade on the side too. Before that, I owned a shoe store on the internet. I knew pretty much by the time I was 14 that I didnt' like being told what to do, so there was no other choice but to be an entrepreneur! I have a degree in Business from Texas A&M. My hobbies are sewing, body boarding, crafts, scrapbooking, gambling! I love slots!!!!! But my biggest hobby is Gucci girl!

I'm generally really laid back and like to have fun! In fact, I will share a picture of what hubby and I did to our neighbor's Christmas display, it isn't as cool as a nutsack, but its funny in it's own right! And also a few more pictures of me and DH.

I've had a great time at this forum! I always take the summers OFF of work (for the most part) and its been great to meet so many wonderful people in the Havanese community! You all are the coolest bunch of people EVER.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

congrats Kara!!! :whoo: :whoo: Didnt think it would take you long to join the club!!!! I bet you will beat me to 2000!

Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations, Kara! Thank you for sharing the pictures. And yes, you're a nut! Ha ha!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, you are clearly the life of the party---and of this Forum. Congrats on your 1000th post----as a newbie, I cannot imagine that. Great pix! Esp. the humping reindeer ;-). One of my best friends has a big blended family like yours, 6 kids, now older ----and the rewards have been incredible. Lots of grandbabies arriving. All the best!


----------



## Julie

:juggle::cheer2:Congrats Kara on your 1000 post!:cheer2::juggle:

I was hoping for a picture with Gucci in matching outfits!:drama:

You are very pretty Kara...thanks for sharing about you and your family!Hey--no wonder you know about shoes!Now I know........


----------



## irnfit

Congrats on your achievement, Kara. You are a joy to have on this forum. Loved your photos. You are not a nut, you just love life (well, maybe a little nutty)  
Oh, to be 37 again.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

CONGRATS to both Debbie and Kara for hitting 1000 posts :cheer2:

Wow - Kara your daughter really does look like your twin!

Those are some great photos.

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Which picture is her daughter? I thought those were all of Kara.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

The daughter's pic is on a different thread. Sorry - I wasn't trying to confuse anyone :doh: 

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!! OK. I just kept looking back and them trying to figure out what I missed.


----------



## dboudreau

WELCOME TO THE CLUB, KARA


----------



## Jane

Congrats on your 1000th post, Kara!

You make the Forum quite a bit more fun 

I loved the family photos and I just cannot believe you have an 18-year old! You look wonderful!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

*CONGRATS KARA ON 1000 POSTS!! HEY, THAT'S ALOT OF YAKKING!!! YOU & YOUR FAM ARE GORGEOUS! KEEP ADDING YOUR "2 CENTS" WORTH.....I ENJOY YOUR VIEWPOINT!! ANYONE WHO HAS A "GUCCI" GETS THE ATTENTION OF SOMEONE LIKE ME WHO HAS A "VALENTINO"!! FROM ONE FASHION AFICINADO TO ANOTHER!! CHEERS!*


----------



## Doggie Nut

Geez....didn't know my previous post would be sooo BIG! Sorry!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: 

Thanks ladies!!!!!!! I needed the laugh this morning...my arse is dragging, but must primp and get this doggie out for her health certificate (which I'm not even entirely sure I will need, I am just doing it to be better safe than sorry!)

I usually admire fashion from afar....I have some fancy shoes and purses, but designer clothes? Nope! I do try to knock them off in my sewing room!  hehe

I can't believe I TALK so much! eeks.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

ound: Wow Vicki!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I KNOW.....WHAT WAS I THINKING??


----------



## Thumper

****rubs eyes****

ound:


----------



## marjrc

Doggie Nut said:


> Geez....didn't know my previous post would be sooo BIG! Sorry!:biggrin1:


HA!!! Hysterical!! LMBO

Now, Kara, those reindeer...... well... that's just hilarious!!! ound:
Great to learn more about you, girl. Love the pics! You two look relaxed and in love with life. Good for you!

*CONGRATS ON THE 1000th post!!!!!!!! *:whoo:


----------



## Laurief

OK Marj, how much are those boots?? As much as a Hav??


----------



## Thumper

Wowee! Those boots are SEXY!!!!!! Now, my husband would be chasing me around the house if I had those *BOOTS* on!

Yah..."Won't you BE my neighbor???" ROFLMAO!

Our poor neighbors, we did that the night of the Christmas Party they had, and they were SO hungover they didn't notice it for 2 days. ound: I can just see people driving by with their small kids going "mommy, why is that reindeer on top of the other one?" ound: That is pretty BAD.

Heck, who am I kidding? These kids nowadays have Discovery channel and Animal Planet. They probably know more than I do about it! haha

Kara


----------



## mintchip

1000!!:cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ooh....I want to see the picture of Kara's daughter.......which thread is it??


----------



## dboudreau

Doggie Nut said:


> Ooh....I want to see the picture of Kara's daughter.......which thread is it??


There is a Family picture in the "Special Needs" Thread


----------



## Thumper

Here's a picture of her, she likes this picture...so I know she won't mind! lol


----------



## dboudreau

Let me guess, you were "5" when you had her. (That what I tell people when they meet my 27 year old son.) She is beautiful.


----------



## Julie

I love that fancy Gucci lettering that Sally made!Don't show Gucci Kara--it'll all go to her head!:drama:

Kara,
Your daughter is beautiful.....I should introduce her to my son!He just graduated too...just turned 19.


----------



## Beamer

Yes Kara, Beamer thinks your daughter is pretty good looking!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow Kara, she is "mini me"! Didn't she just graduate?? I know you are proud! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thumper

Thank you! She is very pretty, but try telling HER that! She gets so down on herself . I did have her when I was pretty young, a few months after my 19th birthday, and the second at 22, and the third at 25. But I'm really glad I did it that way.

We do have the same platinum blonde hair, but her eyes are brown, and mine are green. But we get confused alot by friends and even family! lol, and NOBODY can tell us apart on the phone!

I have a cute picture of us together, but she would kill me if I posted it because she is wearing a bikini top and she is VERY modest! lol

Kara

Oh, and YES, she just graduated! I am very proud, she is going to a local college for the first year and probably pursuing a communications or jounalism degree, she is a gifted writer! She IS single, but looking for a devoted Christian guy. She is very religious, and adamant about waiting until marriage for a physical relationship. I know she's not just "telling me that", she's really involved with her church youth group and various charities. She's a good kid. Wait...she's not a kid..."young lady". Ouch. I feel like a dinosaur! ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, I had my first @ 20 and my last one @ 29....there are 4! Your daughter sounds like my youngest! She lived by the same principles and was & still is a devout Christian....infact she & her hubs Mark are youth pastors. Hope I can say this on here....they were both still virgins when they married. A rare thing these days!Can't believe she will be 27 in Aug.....you think you feel like a dinosaur! She is a very pretty girl......what is her name? Kynsie is my baby!


----------



## radar_jones

Ha Ha Ha....Platinum Blonde....."Standing in the Dark".....:drum: :mullet: :rockon: 

Very Attractive

Derek


----------



## marjrc

I have NO clue how much those red Gucci boots could cost and I'd rather not know!!!















Mind you, hubby might not mind if it means chasing you around the house, Kara! LOL 

You have a beautiful daughter! She sounds like a great kid, good for you! So many out there lost and haven't a clue what they want out of life.

I also had my kids a bit young, for city girls anyway. Had them at 25, 27 and 30. I'm glad we dont' have toddlers around anymore. I'd much rather have my 2 Havs! LOL City women around here get married in their late 30's and 40's..... THEN have kids.

I know it works great for many of them, but it wouldn't have worked out for me.


----------



## Leeann

Hey everyone Melissa is almost at 1000...

Melissa I hope you are thinking of something crazy to post for your 1000.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Yeah, Melissa....pull out ALL the stops!!!:whoo:


----------



## Julie

:boink::boink:Melissa---we are waiting....:boink::boink:


----------



## marjrc

Has Melissa reached her 1000th yet? If so...... get on here, Melissa!! Show us what you got, girl! eace:


----------



## dboudreau

Melissa is now 994 won't be long now.


----------



## Melissa Miller

BWWWAAAHHHHAAAAAAAAAA

OK 
Im posting here to take it up a notch... lets see.... what could I do....Hmmmmm <insert evil laugh>


----------



## Olliesmom

*AND KARA BECOMES A MEMBER OF THE 1000 Club!!!* :drum: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Olliesmom

*Go Melissa!!*


----------



## mintchip

*Hey Melissa I bet you can't resist commenting on this? Happy 1000!!
*:focus:

Things We Can Learn From A Dog

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joy ride.
Allow the experience of fresh air &
the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.
When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
When it's in your best interest, practice obedience.
Let others know when they've invaded your territory.
Take naps & stretch before rising.
Run, romp & play daily.
Eat with gusto & enthusiasm.
Be Loyal.
Never pretend to be something you're not.
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.
When someone is having a bad day, be silent,
sit close by & nuzzle them gently.
Thrive on attention & let people touch you.
Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.
On hot days, drink lots of water & lay under a shady tree.
When you're happy, dance around & wag your entire body.
No matter how often you're scolded, 
don't buy into the guilt thing & pout...
run right back & make friends.
Bond with your pack.
Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.

-Author Unknown


----------



## Leeann

Oh boy, I wonder what Melissa is up to hmmmm


----------



## Thumper

Come on' Melissa!! Join the club tonight!  I feel like such a chatterbox bypassing you when you were the first one here! ound:

Kara


----------



## Julie

I think she is tormenting us with delays.........we should get her.........:fencing::boxing::boink:


----------



## Doggie Nut

She must be working on her 1000 post Finale Pictorial!!:eyebrows: hoto:


----------



## Melissa Miller

I can't talk until I am ready for the big one! 
Ok no more... this is it. I will plan tomorrow! 
Something good!

Sally, that was cute.... 

I hope pm's doesnt count.. hehe
Or pms either... 

Ok I cant stop talking, I need to get as much as I can in one post! 

Marj... LOVE those Gucci boots. 
Kara.. Will you make me some designer clothes? I love that idea! IM more of a shoe/handbag girl myself.. 

Vicki... I hope I get big letters... hehe

Julie... hehe... no quit poking me with a stick haha... 

If I forgot to yak about someone, sorry, I cant hit the back browser without losing my post. 

Ok 
No more
Im done
I promise
I think
Maybe not
Ok 
I am 
Mucho Grassy Ass
Adios

EDITED to tell Vicki... I can't answer her in the other thread... without screwing with my posts... I did buy a new outfit but not to match my hot red shoes. I think they might scare the judge. I got Tory Burch. LOVE IT!

Edited again because I still can't post...haha... I am abusing the edit function. 

There is a Tory Burch store in Highland Park Village... didn't know if you knew that. My friend Diana works there now. I have known her for years and I love her, she never
will let you buy something you don't look good in. 

ANYHOW, got a couple of dresses, 2 skirts and a top and 2 pair of shoes. And its not that expensive... I mean not compared to a handbag from Europe... hehe... 
Ill try to post a sneak peak.... but not tonight.. dont know how many times I can edit...


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh Yeah....I am a Tory Burch fanatic! I went a little postal this summer with the tunics! Aren't they just the coolest?? Just a little hint.....what did ya get??:ear: :focus:


----------



## marjrc

I see you're pulling the ol' "let's edit a post to death so I don't have to up my post count just yet" ! LMBO That's what I did and it worked! hehehe

So ....... good morning, Melissa, O Queen of the forum







How are things?


----------



## dboudreau

Just to let you know,Melissa, there are great things on the other side of "1000"

Like:


----------



## Laurief

Melissa - Well???????????


----------



## Julie

Those last 2 posts are killing us Melissa........I'm gonna have to use my stick:boink:.........you better hurry before I whip out my:fish: fish!ound:


----------



## dboudreau

More good stuff:


----------



## Julie

Lil'Miss Goldie would look darn cute photographed in that bag!
:clap2:Good "lure" Debbie!:clap2:
:spy: :spy: :spy:


----------



## Leeann

Melissa where are you?? We know your out there watching us, hurry up the suspense is killing us or are you just trying to see how many crazy things we can come up with..


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok I had to work quick under pressure. I mean you know I couldn't yak until I had a plan....  D 

I am constantly tripping over dog toys. I can put them away, but the dogs get them right back out. They carry them to the bathroom, to the bedrooms and outside. SO many outside. When ever we get home, we are always greeted with a toy. If they can not find one, they panic.

SO since the dogs are the reason we have the forum, I used their toys in my 1k art post.    

Happy 1,000 to me!!!
Thanks to everyone who participates and makes the forum so great! Olive ya'll!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Olliesmom

CONGRATES!!!


Pix is too cute!!!


----------



## Laurief

Congrats!! That is such a cute picture, my guys do the same thing. I actually ask Lily to bring in the stuffed toys and she runs in the yard, gets them and brings it in!! Those smart babies!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Paige!

Very clever Melissa! That's creative and memorable.


----------



## Julie

Melissa,
To honor your 1000th post...I got you a stripper......He is in Texas! He just happens to be the OLDEST Stripper in Texas! (or so they say)

I remember you are a sex and the city fan.......my advice:if you are EVER in the city and your thinking sex....pass on this guy!ound: ound:

These "great-looking shoes are for walking--and that's just what they'll do,cause one of these days,these great looking shoes might just walk- past you"......

Ok---sorry everyone......my humor sometimes goes over the top!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie! Ha ha!


----------



## Julie

Seriously Melissa......
Congrats on your 1000th post!Loved your dog toy,Stogie and Goldie pix!That was very clever!Thanks for making such a great forum for all of us "crazy dog people"!
Congrats!:whoo::becky::whoo::becky::whoo:

Have a Great day Melissa---let your hair down!eace:


----------



## Lina

Congrats Melissa! What a great 1000th post! Love the pic.


----------



## Jane

Congrats, Melissa! Loved your 1000 toys photo - very creative!!! 

Julie....good thing I'd finished my breakfast before I saw that, uh, geriatric stripper pic..... LOL


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHA Julie... I will avoid that stripper at all costs!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

*CONGRATS MELISSA ON 1000! I DECIDED TO GRANT YOUR REQUEST YOUR MAJESTY! LOVED THE PIC WITH THE TOY COLLECTION!! THANKS FOR GIVING ME AN ADDICTION THAT IS LEGAL! CHEERS! *





















p.s. i realize it's not Christmas but thought you might need MORE toys! :biggrin1: Tory Burch in Highland Park & I are seriously acquainted! I have a friend that works there too....Wendy.....how convenient!!


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the other side Melissa. Thanks for the wonderful forum. 

Julie, I don't want to ask how you found that picture. LOLOLOLOLOLOL. Very funny, a little scary, but funny.


----------



## Julie

ok......:fish: fish smack me :sorry: :ban:

I'm sorry if I offended anyone...I didn't mean to.I was just trying to tease Melissa....our Forum Queen :hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Melissa on your 1000th post.

I'm glad to know I am not the only one picking up 1000nds of toys everyday.

Now Julie, I think we need to give Melissa a better looking cowboy than that.


----------



## Doggie Nut

You girls are NAUGHTY!!


----------



## Julie

Yes Leanne.......that one's a whole lot better and can move!:whoo::whoo:
I was after a guy like Vicki had,but my daughter couldn't find one!That's how I ended up with my ole'coot!(Hope it isn't someone's grandpa!)YIKES!ound:


----------



## Thumper

Wowee!!!! Strippers?!?!?!

****throws dollar bills*****

Happy 1000th Melissa 

Kara


----------



## Dawna

Okay, that poor little saggy hineyed guy just makes me really sad. I mean, I am married to a real cowboy. Please, please, please don't let this be what i have to look forward to...........


Happy 1000th, Victory Fred Fleiss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Dawna, does your cowboy look like the one Leeann posted?


----------



## Dawna

well....not exactly, but I just sent Melissa a pic to her phone........


----------



## TnTWalter

*Congrats Melissa!*










Trish


----------



## Dawna

Trish,
We may be related.ound:


----------



## Cheryl

Melissa, I can not believe that your dogs sat still with all those toys behind them. What kind of drugs do you use? (Just kidding.)


----------



## mckennasedona

I agree Cheryl, with all those toys my girls would have had to be staked to the ground! 

Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHAHA 
Ya'll are funny. Dawna, thanks for the pic. It was nice.. in a please don't kick my butt kind of way...  

Trish. I actually stopped in my scroll to examine those shoes.. hehe that is a COOL pic!

I will video me photographing the dogs. Its just habit. They are so used to it. They do NOT know what sit means, they know stay. I just have to say Stay. But if I want them to sit, I have to force their butt down. haha.

I'll show yall. 

   

I better start planning for 2k 
HAHA


----------



## TnTWalter

*Those shoes*

are just a few of Imelda Marcos' collection. I was going for '1000' but those were pretty and we know she had a gazillion.

Love the toy pic by the way..you're too creative!

Look forward to the video.

Dawna...I was adopted so it's always possible....mom? or cousin? LOL.

Trish


----------



## Judy A

Whew...all you guys with your 1000 posts makes me wonder if I'm anti-social! Great photo Melissa and thanks for the forum. I am semi-addicted but in a more quiet way....I'm here everyday, checking ya'll out...not in a kinky way or anything..haha. Of course, now that we have strippers on the forum, I guess it could get a little kinky!

Someday I'll have to learn how you all get all of that other stuff on your posts....does it take a lot of time? I still can't get video's to work, so I'm really computer challenged.....

Keep up the good work, everyone and thanks for making the forum so much fun!!
Judy


----------



## Julie

Love the shoes!Great idea!
Funny how ideas pop into your head......you came up with shoes,Debbie a glass of wine and Sex and The City bag,etc.and wouldn't you know.....I had to get the grow-dee stripper!Leanne got a good looking guy---I got the crappy ole'wierd guy!Life just isn't fair!................


----------



## Julie

Dawna---
Hopefully your real cowboy won't look like this guy--ever---but if he ever does--make sure he keeps those pants on!ound:


----------



## Laurief

And I would find a paper bag somewhere !!!


----------



## whitBmom

Yay Melissa!! 1000 posts - congratulations!!


----------



## Missy

Yay! the Goddess of the forum hits 1000 posts. Thanks for the forum Melissa and love the picture of your babies in front of their toys...


----------



## marjrc

*Congrats, Melissa!!!!!!!!! YOU ROCK, girl!!! As you can imagine, I am SOOOOOOOo happy your forum is what it is. After all, since I seem to be Queen Yakker, it must be because I love being here! LOL That's thanks to everyone here that make this a great community. I can sense some fierce competition for 'yakker extraordinaire' breathing down my neck though....... hmmmmm...... 

I LOVE the shoes, the cowboys (even that ol' geezer, Julie - he's GREAT!) and especially love the pic you posted, Melissa. The toys make a perfect way to celebrate your 1000th post. Such fun it must have been to get that done!
When I saw it, I was still very sad and teary from Leslie's bad news that I only just found out a few mins. ago. Between the tears and the out loud laughter, my kids think I'm totally nuts now. 

You all are the best! Oh - and Vicki..... sorry, but I had a hard time reading your post to Melissa. Must be my glasses....... hope it was a nice message!  LMBO*

:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Marj,
I resemble that remark!!!! I never thought of myself as a yakker, but I guess I am!!! I actually was kinda shocked that Melissa was not the first since she started this whole thing!! 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

That's because she's always doing the behind-the-scenes stuff. If you could count all her private messages, emails and text messages, she'd probably be off the books!


----------



## Laurief

So true!!


----------



## Havtahava

I didn't realize how close you were to passing Marj on your own count. Wow.


----------



## Laurief

Scary isn't it?? - and maybe a little embarrassing


----------



## Havtahava

What is funnier is that I forgot it shows our "join date" and you and Marj were both after me; Marj was quite a bit later. You two do get quite chatty, but that's a GREAT thing!


----------



## Laurief

I hope it is a good thing, and doesnt drive people nuts!! Sitting at a computer all day is what I have to do anyway , so I might as well make it fun!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Who US???? Yakkers driving people nuts? Nah..... I don't think so...... hehehe


----------



## dboudreau

Here is the new challenge guys, How many of you can reach the "1000" mark before Marj reaches the "2000". Numbers right now are.

Marj 1814
Helen 946
Julia 921
Derek 906
Vickie 876
Paige 860
Missy 841
Susaneckert 746 ( what happened to Susan, is she on vacation?)

Let the chatting begin


----------



## Havtahava

Helen is getting really close, but Vicki (Doggie Mom) caught my eye today as a quick moving poster. Then again, Derek goes through his spurts where he has to reply multiple times to every topic, so... ha ha!

And Derek, I'm just teasin' you!


----------



## Laurief

:spy: oooh goodie, since I am not on the "list" maybe I can slip under the radar & hit 2000!


----------



## dboudreau

I'm watching you too Laurie


----------



## Thumper

How exciting!  I can't wait to see someone hit 5,000...or 10,000! WoWee!

The race is on ladies and gents!

I am surprised at how "young" this forum is. I can't believe it is only one year. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Kara, I had forgotten, too. I knew about it when it was just opening, but with all the activity, it seems like it was quite a while ago.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Well I am nowhere near 1000 but yesterday I hit 700 and to me that is amazing as I am a lousy typer 
. I never knew I was such a blowhard and had so much to say about the cute little Havanese .
Must be all you nice people . Thanks !


----------



## radar_jones

Thanks Kim......ound: ound: funny girl....

Sometimes I go thorugh spurts where there are interesting responses to a thread especially when the thread is mine because we all know how many threads I have.....ound: 

But honestly sometimes I find the responses to a post very intruguing and it makes me think of past thoughts which might help someone with a dilemma or a problem they are having. 

It's nice to help sometimes.

Won't you be my neighbor......ound: 

Derek


----------



## Beamer

I was wondering the same thing? Where do so many people dissapear to? That Susan... who else.. Skivers and Seaclads mom.. forget her name.. and others... What ever happend to Pennyworth and her sick Hav??


----------



## Thumper

I know! I have been wondering about penny's hav! And the other few people that have been really frustrated with their dogs and thinking about getting rid of them 

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Huh? Who was thinking about getting rid of there Havs??? I have not seen anyone post anything like that publically anyhow??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Spill the beans Kara!:suspicious:


----------



## Thumper

Oh gosh, I will go search the forum...but there have been maybe 2 people on here w/ problems and very frustrated w/ training issues? I'll go look and see if I can find it.
Kara


----------



## radar_jones

I remember some people who were so fed up that they wanted to get rid of their Hav's....soiling of the crates...constant barking...all sorts of issues.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

Sherman's mom was having problems, but I think she worked them out. But I haven't noticed her around. Let us know if your still around Carol.

Jolynn was going on vacation I think, hopefull will be back soon to let us know how her boy's are making out. Little Seaclaid and Skiver must be getting big.

Susan seems to have disappeared. Susan you out there?


There was another one that had two rescue pups that were having potty problems, but I can't remember her name right now.

If your out there, let us know how you are.


----------



## Havtahava

I was wondering about JodiM just the other day and sent her a message. While I was looking around, I came across Skyler & Seaclad's mom too, and hoped she was coming back from her vacation soon.


----------



## Beamer

Ok Deb...

Looks like Derek is going to win your little challenge of getting to 1000 first..

Could be any minute now..


----------



## dboudreau

:cheer2: Go for it Derek. King of the Yakkers.ound: :yo: :violin: :wave: :canada: I don't know why I put in the violin, just wanted to use it. :drama:


----------



## radar_jones

Hey I like Violins they are highly underrated. It's funny because this is one of the only threads I haven't posted on. I have been carefully watching the posts because I don't want to post crap on here or at least something that would be less than informative. I have been looking through a lot of the obscure posts and bringing some of the past issues to life.

Derek


----------



## Missy

Wow Derrick, you got up to the 900's really fast!!! Marj you may have met your yack match. And he's a boy!! way to go Derrick. I believe you said somewhere you have a lot of down time at work-- that's when I catch up on the forum a lot too- when my editor is rendering something and we're all hurry up and wait.


----------



## Leeann

Derek I hope your thinking of something great for your 1000 post...


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah I've been in Dispatch all week at work and it's been kinda slow so I have all the time in the world or at least the work day. I was getting sluggish at the beginning of the week but I picked it up about Tuesday-ish and then it just steamrolled right over me and now I'm pretty revved up.

I like the Boy Comment. Who would have ever thought that a "boy" would be this much of a big-mouth Eh....ound: 

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona

Derek, You'll probably hit 1000 today!

I too wonder what happened to some of the previous posters. Maybe we need a "Whatever Happened To...." or a "Where are you?" thread to catch their eyes. We haven't even heard if puppy Zara has arrived yet. 

Susan


----------



## Julie

Well believe it or not already have that thread---"where are you"---it's buried somewhere under all of Derek'sound:

Deb,
The person you were thinking of,was Pepper and Honey's Mom.....rescue havs with grooming issues/potty issues I believe.She hasn't been on here in a long time.....Feb.I believe.I tried to PM her and e-mail but got no response.


----------



## radar_jones

Hey Juile I'm coming for Ya.....dn dn dn dn dn dn .....ound: Sorry that's my Jaw's impersonation.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> Well believe it or not already have that thread---"where are you"---it's buried somewhere under all of Derek'sound:
> 
> Deb,
> The person you were thinking of,was Pepper and Honey's Mom.....rescue havs with grooming issues/potty issues I believe.She hasn't been on here in a long time.....Feb.I believe.I tried to PM her and e-mail but got no response.


Yes, that is who I was thinking of.

Ok Derek, you are 999 let us have it. I'll check back later, I have to go now.TTFN


----------



## radar_jones

*Well This is as Good a Place as Any to Post this*

Hey Everyone. Well here Goes-----#1000 Post. I wanted to make it a good one so here goes.

I remember when I first found this place. My Wife and I were sitting in the living room way back in the early part of May and she said to me..why don't We get a dog. We both Love Dogs she said to me so we decided on what type. Well she's allergic to dogs so she set out on a search on the type of dog that would suit her. My Wife has always been a small dog person and she first found the Havanese and she was smitten by the Breed.

We then set out on a serch for a Breeder. Well the first Breeder didn't work out which was thanks to the wonderful members of this forum who advised me against going with a Breeder that wasn't willing to test the parents of a Hav Puppy but then again I guess there's always a time where you go through a part in the search phase where the first Breeder isn't always the best one. It usually takes a few attempts to get it right.

We abandoned the purchase of "Harley", got our deposit back luckily and then made a second atttempt that hit bang on with the help of Diane Sako from the Havanese Fanciers Of Canada. She referred My Wife and I to Cheryl and David Drake from Ashstone which is why I put the website on my posts.

Both David and Cheryl were very accomodating towards us and gave us nothing but the best information and help and were great in every attempt to make our visit when we went down there to pick out our Havanese Puppy.

Well it was down to two actually it was Between Radar and luckily enough....Beamer. Both very sweet and very beautiful...so small. He was the one we actually passed on but fortune smiled on us because we got to see him anyway when Ryan picked him from Ashstone. Well we made our choice and then we were told what we would have to do in terms of the procedures and what was involved with preparing for our little bundle of furry joy.

Then began the search for a proper name for our little guy. I came up with the name Radar because I had read that the Havanese breed often like to sit atop a couch and look out among the area and just kinda survey the situation and it reminded me of a lookout post which then reminded me of military application which is so "male" of me I know that now. So it was "Our Little Pint Size Radar Detection System" which is of course abbreviated to "Radar". We got him home on May 20th and it's been Love Ever Since.

I joined this forum for information and found that it became much more than that. I found friends here that had much more in common than just the fact that we all love the Havanese Breed. We are Mothers, Grandmothers Fathers, Sister's and Brothers and everything else in between. We are Human and We Love and we Lose and we often need help in the Process of dealing with it. I've seen Quincy and Shadow both travel over the Rainbow Bridge and do it with Bravery and Dignity. I even got to have my first Hav Playdate thanks to Ryan, Marija and of course who could forget Mango #1 who with the grace of god will live a happy and long life and of course Beamer...Little Beamerson. I would like to take this opportunity to say Thank You for Everything and I look forward to many more posts and perhaps not as many thread ulness I want to get beat with my computer mouse.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Sorry if I thought it was Quincy that passed and not some other Hav. I have been looking for the post to see if I got it wrong. I apologize if I was mistaken.

Derek


----------



## Thumper

*Congratulations, Derek!!!!!!*

And...PLEASE don't stop being 'Derek' and posting your fun threads!  Why would you do that? I think a few were just teasing you, but certainly don't mind your brain working overtime on Hav-topics! I expect to see atleast THREE threads from you a day, mister! hehe.

Thanks for the story  It was very cute and I know you and your wife are very happy with Radar, just as my family loves Gucci! They really ARE little "radars", very appropriate. My husband says that Gucci is the *BEST* watchdog he's ever had and he's had 4 other breeds, I think.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Thanks a bunch Kara. At least I have the top spot for threads eventhough I have a few that no one responded to..... well what are ya gonna do eh...I hope the story wasn't too mushy. I have always been very expressive and I find that a quality that is lost on some people in this world of Fast Food Fads and microwaveable attitudes.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

King of the YAKKERS


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations, Derek. 
Loved your story, and we can all relate to it. I agree...this is more than just a forum. Little did Melissa know the monster she would create. 
Keep posting!


----------



## Julie

:juggle:Congrats Derek!:juggle:
Because you are the thread man........I have this for you.A whole bunch of thread and a fish as a reminder.....:fish:...........I can fish smack ya' if you drive us all nuts with the threads!ound:ound:


----------



## radar_jones

I like it..thanks very much....I have already curbed by thread-mania problem down from what I was doing before. Kara said I could post three a day....do you think she was serious....can she take my "Fish-Whacks" for me...:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Derek.....I wish my hubs liked to talk as much as you do! :biggrin1:







Way to go!


----------



## Thumper

radar_jones said:


> I like it..thanks very much....I have already curbed by thread-mania problem down from what I was doing before. Kara said I could post three a day....do you think she was serious....can she take my "Fish-Whacks" for me...:whoo:
> 
> Derek


No, silly!

I said:

"I expect to see *atleast THREE* threads from you a day, mister! hehe."

I am encouraging you to post threads! I like your threads. You are the "THREADMAN"

hehe.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Thanks Kara...well I will begin my Brainstorming Campaign...well not too vigourous...I may give myself a headache...:biggrin1: I have Threads inside of me just brewing and wating for an outlet....Be Prepared...

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

I wan't sure where to put this picture, but since Albert is here I thought I would add Angus. (Not official name, but he looks like an Angus to me)


----------



## Julie

ound:Sam is thinking "bully stick" I just know it!ound:


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> ound:Sam is thinking "bully stick" I just know it!ound:


 That'd be a big one, Julie!!!


----------



## Laurief

Derek, that was a lovely story - it really is great that Beamer and Radar are still connected in some way! I believe you were correct, I think it was Trish's Quincy (non Hav) that passed. 
Congrats on 1000 - welcome to the club!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Yep, yep........Gucci is dreaming of a "bully stick" too! ound:

What is it with this forum being fascinated with Bulls?? **scratches head** Am I missing something here? ound:

Cute picture!!!!!eace: 

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Derek, our King Yakker


----------



## TnTWalter

*Hey 'Threadman' I like that!!! Seriously Derek...*

what a nice and thoughful post.

And it was my Quincy that went over the Rainbow Bridge. So glad his story touched you. He was a wonderful dog.

Love the Radar-Beamer connection and love that you're both on this board. How neat is that!!

Congrats on your








So long as I don't wake up to 10 new threads, we're cool! eace:


----------



## marjrc

*"Here is the new challenge guys, How many of you can reach the "1000" mark before Marj reaches the "2000". Numbers right now are.

Marj 1814
Helen 946
Julia 921
Derek 906
Vickie 876
Paige 860
Missy 841
Susaneckert 746 ( what happened to Susan, is she on vacation?)

Let the chatting begin"*

HEY! TOTALLY UNFAIR!!! I've been away since Friday! WAAAAAAAA!!!!! 
Sure, "Just wait 'til Marj is out of town and see if we can catch up." sniff, sniff....... 

Of course, Helen was out of town too, so guess she couldn't chat either ! lol

Ah well, I see Derek has made it into the 1000 Club. Way to go, Derek!!!!! :whoo: Nice to hear how you came about getting Radar and familiar with this forum. To think I almost met Cheryl Drake at the event on Sat. but she had a female ready to give birth who, sure enough, did that same evening!

O.k........... I'm BACK!!! Hubby is on vacation this week - finally!! Doubt I'll be quite as yakky as usual, but we'll see. lol


----------



## Julie

Trish,
:frusty:When the thread man strikes:frusty:----we can thank Kara!ound:eace:


Leanne--what a cool image of the 1000 post!I don't know where you found that,but it's neat!:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

Hey Helen, only 5 more posts. And you can join the club.eace:


----------



## whitBmom

Its official....... I am now a member of ........ Drum roll please...:drum: :drum: :drum:

Of our havanese forum 1000 posts club!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

My hubby is shaking his head at how much I gab.... :biggrin1:

Here is to all of you fellow members of this wonderful forum, you have all made me feel welcome and I want to thank you all for that


----------



## Havtahava

Awwwwww! I love that first photo, Helen.

Congratulations on making your membership!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I LOVE this thread! Yall are so sweet.  
Im sappy. 

I love those pics too Helen. WELCOME, you can now join all the other Chatty Chathy's!


----------



## Paige

Congratulatons Helen, That is such a cute picture of your little girl walking Oreo. Oreo has the same color marking as Preston.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Helen, I LOVE those pics- can I tke Oreo and that sweet little girls for a while??? I need my Hav & girl fix!!!!
Laurie
Congrats on 1000


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Helen on your 1000th post. Hopefully some day I will be able to join the club but it seems like it is taking me forever...

Love the pictures Oreo is such a cutie.


----------



## Julie

:whoo::clap2::juggle:CONGRATS HELEN!:juggle::clap2::whoo:

:becky:Cutie little girl and cutie Oreo!:becky:


----------



## Thumper

YAY!

Welcome to the 1000 club, Helen!!!!!










I'm starting to feel much better now that the 1000 club is getting bigger! I was feeling like a blabber mouth there for a few weeks! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Missy

congrats Helen, look at those pictures!!! you can just tell Oreo is much calmer now that you have reached 1000! (i'm not too far behind- maybe jasper will straighten up when I hit the big one-oh-oh-oh)


----------



## whitBmom

Thank you everyone :grouphug:

Paige, you are right, Oreo and preston look like siblings! I at time wonder if Oreo/Prestons black is that havana brown breeders refer to.... A tabacco brown Irish Pied??? :suspicious: LOL

Kara, don't you worry. I always enjoy your input and I aspire to be as contributive ( not sure if that is a word) as you and many others. You are the ones who make this forum as lively as it its. 

Missy, I believe quite a few are in the same boat in regards to our "assertive" havs... I am now realizing that his breed isn't called intelligent for nothing  The always keep us thinking. Don't they say that when the "mind" stays young that we stay young?...... Here's to our "intelligent" Havs!! :biggrin1: 

Love you guys!! :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau




----------



## marjrc

*WOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEE!!! Helen, you go girl!!! *

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR 1000TH POST !!! 

:whoo: :biggrin1:

Love that pic of Isabella and Oreo. What cuties ! But that pic of Oreo alone brings back my memories of him as a goofy, happy-go-lucky little guy. I STILL want to keep him you know, so you best watch him very closely cuz I can find my way to you - so long as I have mapquest - and nab him! :biggrin1: We'll see who is Alpha in this house, between him and Sammy. Should be fun! LOL


----------



## irnfit

Welcome to the 1000 Club. We love all the gabbing, and of course, pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Looks like Missy may be next, as of this afternoon she is 991

Also getting close is:

Julia 970

Vickie 940

I'm going to be away for a few days, I need some one to keep an eye on these ladies.


----------



## Thumper

Missy is only *FIVE* posts away!!!!!!










The club is growing nicely!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Yes, let's make that 4 posts away... oh no the pressure --- I have to think of something really clever. well it won't be tonight--- dinner guests just arrived-- but I bet before the weekend is out....:whoo:


----------



## Leeann

Missy we will be watching and waiting.


----------



## whitBmom

eace: Go Missy Go!! eace: 1000 posts here you come!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS HELEN ON BECOMING THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE TONGUE BRIGADE!!


----------



## Missy

*and the 1000th post is...*

So like Laurie, I wanted this post to be special and reflective. I need to honor the little Hav that started it all for me. That would be 5 years ago, my brother's family got the cutest little brown puppy I have ever met. Lucy was supposed to be non-allergenic--- and yes as a puppy I was not bothered by little Lucy- at least not by allergies---little did I know she was planting the germs that would later become MHS--- but I digress--- I needed to be sure that I wouldn't be allergic to an adult Havanese, so I waited, and about 2 and a half years ago we took Lucy over the holidays for two weeks and then a month later another two weeks. Not only was I not allergic, but I was in love!!! It didn't matter that Lucy had bowed legs or even that she was peeing all over my house... It didn't matter that she was as my vet once put it "a dominant little bitch" ---Lucy was the most endearing little fluff ball I had ever met.

So I began my search for Jasper-- and then 10 months later Cash. But in between I discovered this Forum and have shared so many laughs and tears, kudos and wonderful information with all you wonderful people who just happen to own the most wonderful dogs in the world. Here's to another 1000 posts!

Here's a picture of her Lucyness (as my sister in law calls her) taking a nap with Havaman over that fateful Christmas ... and of course some pictures of my boys when they were little.


----------



## irnfit

CONGRATULATIONS, MISSY.


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Missy on your 1000th post


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!










Welcome to the 1000-club!! eace: We-talks-a-lots! hehe.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

Yay Missy!! Congratulations :cheer2: :cheer2: 

I love your story by the way. I agree all credit has to go to our havanese since its because of them we have gabbed so much  heheheh


----------



## Julie

:clap2::cheer2::juggle:Congrats Missy!Welcome to the club of yakkers!:juggle::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## Judy A

Congrats to all you yakkers out there....I think it will take me years to get to 1000!! But, I enjoy reading all of your posts everyday, I just don't have much to say, I guess!!


----------



## Laurief

Congratulations Missy!!!! I love to hear the stories of who started them off. I will post a few pics of Macho= who was the 1st Hav I met. My friends were over for dinner party last night and brought their 3 Havs, so the 6 of them had a big playdate last night. 
Doesnt it amaze you how one little thing can crawl in to your heart & never leave!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut

WAY TO GO MISSY.....YOU'VE YAKKED YOURSELF INTO THE HALL OF FAME!!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, hey, hey Missy girl!!! You're now officially a Yakker !!! woooooohooooooo!! :whoo: 
*
CONGRATULATIONS on your 1000th post! *

Very nice way to get introduced to the Havanese. It sounds like her Lucyness came along at just the right time. Yippeeeeeee!!!

I agree this forum is the best place to be to know all we can about our adorable furbabies as well as to make new friends. A bonus is that we are not at all enablers of MHS. No, no. Not one bit!! ound:


----------



## Missy

Proud to be in the company of such esteemed Yakkers.


----------



## Leeann

Wahoo Missy, Congrats on your 1000th


----------



## whitBmom

Hahahaha, that is a good one!! Too funny


----------



## Leslie

Leeann,

LOL!!! Where on earth did you find that???


----------



## Thumper

LOVE IT! LOL ound: 

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHAHAHAHAHA~! Welcome fellow yakkers!


----------



## Laurief

Leann, that is soooo funny!! I gotta say that nobody makes me laugh like this forum!!!!


----------



## Missy

LOL- that's a great one Leeann. Thank you.


----------



## Leeann

I'm glad you guys liked it. I think it came off of photobucket, it was something that someone had sent me in the past that I kept. I was thinking of using it for my 1000th post but seeing how it is taking me forever to get there I figured Missey was well worth it..


----------



## marjrc

ROFLMBO Leeann!!!!!!









I have a hysterical one too, but have to find it...... I'll post it as soon as I do! lol


----------



## irnfit

I'm LMAO. 

Yesterday my son and his band played a concert at a beach. On one side of the stage were all the people from the senior center. And god love 'em, they didn't sit down for 2 hrs. They danced to every song. Minus the bathrobes, they were dressed really nice. And all I could think was, don't laugh, you're not that far behind.


----------



## Missy

ladies, please help me out here. What does LMAO and ROFLMBO mean? I am feeling really old and out of touch at this moment. I was one of those that thought LOL meant Lots of Love.


----------



## whitBmom

LMAO - Laughing my a$$ off. ROFLMAO - Rolling on the floor Laughing my bum off.


----------



## dboudreau

Please don't feel old, I had to ask about all those internet lingo stuff too.


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> Wahoo Missy, Congrats on your 1000th


LOL Leeann that's FUNNY! ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Julia is pretty sneaky, 1046 posts.

Welcome to the Yakkers Club Julia


----------



## Paige

Congratulations, very very sneaky Julia


----------



## Missy

Julia, you are a ninja--- you just let 1000 come and go. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Thumper

Julia! Shame shame! Tsk tsk......

I can't believe you snuck that by us! The Havana Silk thread got everyone distracted! LOL

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah More like the HSD Thread Just Snowballed over everyone like a gossip Juggernaut.....

Derek


----------



## Julie

:whoo::juggle:Congrats Julia!:juggle::whoo:

:laugh::spy:no sneaking allowed!:spy::laugh:


----------



## Leeann

Julia







what you are doing right now.. We need your 1000th post tribute.








Congrats on your 1000th


----------



## Laurief

Congats Julia you sneaky woman you !!!


----------



## radar_jones

I think we need a 2000 Post Thread for this Forum. We have several yakkers closing in on the Title.

Derek


----------



## Laurief

Derek, we are past that!! There is a thread that is for the 2000 posters. 
By the way - what was mentioned on that thread ... I saw a commercial for Geico that had Chatty Cathy on it!!!
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones

I didn't know that there was a thread for that. I must have missed it in my minor absence from the Fourm. Either that or I had a Brain Fart....stinky.

Derek


----------



## marjrc

O.k., I just PM'd Julia about this. Maybe she's just sleeping ..... zzzzzz.....

CONGRATS AND WELCOME TO THE YAKKERS' CLUB, Julia!!!!!! Woooooooeeeeeee!!! 

eace: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

radar_jones said:


> I didn't know that there was a thread for that. I must have missed it in my minor absence from the Fourm. Either that or I had a Brain Fart....stinky.
> 
> Derek


PEEEEEEEYYEEEWWWWW, DEREK!!! It's always one of the boys, isn't it?? :nono: :fish:


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME TO THE CLUB MISSY AND JULIA!! BOY, I TELL YA THERE'S A LOT OF HOT WIND ON THIS FORUM.....WATCH OUT CAUSE I'M HOT ON YOUR TRAIL!!


----------



## juliav

*THANKS LADIES,

IT IS A PLEASURE TO FINALLY BE ONE OF THE YAKKERS. :biggrin1:

POUR ME A TALL ONE!!! *


----------



## Paige

CONGRATULATIONS VICKI ON 1000 POST

[CAUGHT YA BEING SNEAKY


----------



## Lina

Congrats Vicki! You let your 1000th post slip by without letting us know! :nono: Sneaky sneaky...


----------



## dboudreau

Another sneaky person :behindsofa:

:cheer2: :tea: :ranger: Congratulation on your 1000 Post, Vicki


----------



## Thumper

Vicki!!!!

Tsk tsk......

What is up with the "sneaking by 1000" trend? 

Congratulations  There is still time to do a special tribute post!! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Since there has been some sneaking around, I'll just warn you to keep an eye on Amanda (973) & Shannon (913).


----------



## Havtahava

And congratulations Vicki! You're now a Yaks-A-Lot!


----------



## Lina

I'll be sure to be keeping an eye on all of these sneaky ladies. :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Way to go Vicki!!


----------



## irnfit

Cheers to all the new yakkers in the 1000 Club!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks Ladies! Yeah my hubs has been telling me for years I'm a YAKKER!! I thought I could slip in under the radar since I don't have any idea what to do for the 1000 post pictorial!?! If I come up with anything I'll get back to ya!


----------



## marjrc

Vicki!!!!!!!! You chatty Cathy, you!!

Way to go!! CONGRATS ON YOUR 1000TH post.

I always enjoy reading your posts because you're so nice, funny and witty! Thanks for all the lovely comments you give so freely. ((hugs))


----------



## dboudreau

Another Sneaky person.

_Congratulations Amanda_

You have entered the realm of the Yakkers!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Oh, I totally thought about doing something cool a few weeks ago but it slipped my mind and I was having too much fun posting! I have Dora to thank first because without her, I wouldn't get great access to a great group of friends! I feel special now that I get to be in with the yakkers!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!! I love your creativity, Amanda!


----------



## Lina

haha! That's a great $1000 bill! I want one! 

Congrats on the 1,000 posts! :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Amanda,

I can't wait til I'm in 1,000 club!!!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks! Dora is such a generous girl she said you can copy and paste those 1000 bills as much as you want


----------



## Sissygirl

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Since there has been some sneaking around, I'll just warn you to keep an eye on Amanda (973) & Shannon (913).


HOW do you keep track of this stuff? I'm such a forum ditz I get lost in here! I've seen people say there are _______ number of posts since they were here last and I have no clue how they know that. I'm lucky to find threads I've posted in! :brick:


----------



## Lina

JASHavanese said:


> HOW do you keep track of this stuff? I'm such a forum ditz I get lost in here! I've seen people say there are _______ number of posts since they were here last and I have no clue how they know that. I'm lucky to find threads I've posted in! :brick:


It's actually not that hard once you know where things are... for example when you come into the forum after signing in on the upper left you will see a Welcome back JASHavanese with your avatar underneath. Beneath that, you can see when you last visited and then it says New posts: __ you can even click on the new posts link and it will take you to a list of the threads that have new posts in them! To find threads you've posted in you can go into your User CP and it will tell you the threads you are subscribed to (that you posted in). To find how many posts people have, just go into Members List and then click on Posts to order them by posts so you can see who has the most posts and who is approaching 1000!

I'm not sure you wanted me to tell you how exactly to do all that but I'm waiting for something to be done right now and am a little bit bored... can you tell? LOL. eace:


----------



## Amy R.

That's brilliant, Amanda !ound:


----------



## Thumper

Amanda!!!  :welcome:

and very clever!! LOL ound: Too bad its not a real bill. Dora deserves her face on a bill 

Ladies and Gents........we ALL have to keep a close EYE on Shannon! She is next, well....most likely next!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I'm so far behind---I'm all butt!ound:

:juggle::clap2:Congrats Vicki on your 1000th post!:clap2::juggle:

:whoo:arty:Congrats Amanda on your 1000th post!arty::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie said:


> I'm so far behind---I'm all butt!


LOL Julie! That took me a second to figure out. Ha ha!


----------



## Missy

congrats Vicki and Amanda!!!! hey, those of you who know, is this a cause for celebration on other forums? or is this forum special?


----------



## Havtahava

I've been running a couple of message boards since 1998. Some forums will allow you access to other areasthat are private to new members when you reach a certain post count, but I think the celebration is fairly unique to this place.


----------



## Lina

No this forum is special in that, Missy. Although I have been to forums where people will say something like "hey this is my ___ post!" but only at the end of a *real* post. LOL. I think it's great that people here celebrate being a yakker, though.


----------



## Thumper

I think this is special to THIS forum , I know with some that I am on, you have to have ___# of posts to be a moderator or get in certain areas, others..you have to pay to read certain stuff, etc. But I've never seen a celebration thread like the ones here.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Amanda!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

The celebration of so many posts is all thanks to Debbie!!! :whoo: She started it all and I guess I was the lucky guinea pig to test it out. ahem...... LOL

Bravo, Debbie! You, everyone really, make this forum a fun place to 'visit'. Now if we could figure a way to grab a glass of wine, a cup o' joe and put our feet up and chat it woud be great!!

Oh ...... wait a minute..... we have the CHAT ROOM! yeah..... :biggrin1:

AMANDA CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! The 1000 $ bill is PERFECT! Dora is such a winner, in all sense of the word. Good for you!


----------



## susaneckert

Ok since you all are sneakers and I see some of you are going to reach 3000 there should be a new name for that one Super yakers


----------



## dboudreau

Susan, your back!!! Welcome back Susan We've missed you.


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you its been a very long long long few months Iam still not over the mess around here but I had to take a break and get back to the form I missed it just had no time. Yoda has CD and that has really took a towl on me


----------



## Paige

Welcome back Susan, I was thinking of you the other day wondering what happen to you. You were one of the few that was on here when I joined so long ago.
How old is yoda now about 2, how is he doing?


----------



## susaneckert

Only 246 left to go to reach the BIG 1000 mark it should of been a while ago dang it


----------



## susaneckert

HI yoda is 16 months and he is doing ok he has CD he is not in pain so Im lucky there. So glad to be back Been doing alot catching up wow I missed alot


----------



## dboudreau

I'm sorry to hear about Yoda. That is so sad. How is he coping? There is a new thread about Paige's Preston who also has CD. There is alot of good information there if you haven't found it, here it is;

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1891


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks alot for the page I have not been there as of yet Yoda is coping really good Im the one that is not coping and hub just dont understand he is heart less at time. GRRRR he tells me when yoda hurt he will have to be put down it just makes me lose it he tells me animals dies just like people but then again he has PTSD from the Iraq war so he has no feeling


----------



## Doggie Nut

HELLO FELLOW YAKKER AMANDA....WELCOME ABOARD! KEEP THOSE CHOPPERS OF YOURS OILED AND READY!!


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Yea Amanda, Congrats on your 1000th post :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone, I was going to be cute and morph Dora into some photos with numbers but it totally slipped. I didn't think I posted that much!

Susan-welcome back! We gotta plan a southern california play date when Leslie's boys get here. Sorry to hear the news about Yoda but don't forget we are all here for each other.

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you Amanda yes that sounds like fun a puppy play date how nice


----------



## Leslie

Anybody notice Susan has hit 1000? Congratulations, Susan! A new puppy and 1000 posts all in the same week! You go girl! :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

WHOO HOOO :cheer2: Susan, you chatterbox,:cheer2: welcome to the chatters club.


----------



## Laurief

You see Susan, I sucked you back in!! Congrats on 1000!!!!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Congrats Susan, you are now an offical yakker.... :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Congrats Susan and Amanda. welcome to the club~


----------



## Doggie Nut

WAY TO GO YAKKER SUSAN! YOU ARE NOW AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF ONE OF THE "HOTTEST" GROUPS AROUND!!


----------



## dboudreau

:behindsofa: Keep an eye on Leeann, :spy: she is getting close to joining the yakkers.


----------



## susaneckert

YOu guys are so funny I didnt even noticed I was so busy tell you all about Leah I didnt pay any attention HMMM so hubby was right I am on the PC alot ound: ound: ound: Thanks for telling me and welcoming me to the YAKKER Group/chatter club.
Laurie and thanks for every thing It really helped out Im going to post a picture of Yoda in Preston legs if I can find it he is not wet and he is shaved down you can see his legs with out being wet.Poor little guys Oh and Leah is weighing in at 5 lbs is that good for being 12 weeks old today?????


----------



## Lina

Congrats Susan on reaching 1000!


----------



## Sissygirl

Happy Yakking Susan - 1000 post - :bounce:


----------



## Thumper

susaneckert said:


> YOu guys are so funny I didnt even noticed I was so busy tell you all about Leah I didnt pay any attention HMMM so hubby was right I am on the PC alot ound: ound: ound: Thanks for telling me and welcoming me to the YAKKER Group/chatter club.
> Laurie and thanks for every thing It really helped out Im going to post a picture of Yoda in Preston legs if I can find it he is not wet and he is shaved down you can see his legs with out being wet.Poor little guys Oh and Leah is weighing in at 5 lbs is that good for being 12 weeks old today?????


Wow! Leah is going to be a big girl  She may be the boss of Yoda! lol Congratulations and welcome to "Club Yakker".

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you Kara Yoda has already taught leah he is the boss LOL I would of been at a 1000 a while ago but I was away for some time LOL starting puppy class on oct23 hurahhhhhhh


----------



## irnfit

Way to Go Susan. 1000!!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Yay Susan, way to go!! You are an official Yakker of the Havanese Yakkers club


----------



## Thumper

susaneckert said:


> Thank you Kara Yoda has already taught leah he is the boss LOL I would of been at a 1000 a while ago but I was away for some time LOL starting puppy class on oct23 hurahhhhhhh


Well...he might not be the boss for LONG!!!! LOL, Especially, if she keeps growing like that.

Girls are....well.......bossy! haha. Gucci doesn't put up with any crap from any boy! You should see her if they dare try to cut in front of her for water. ound: :brick:

Kara


----------



## Julie

Congrats Susan!Sorry I am late---way to many threads and posts to try to keep up with---YIKES!

Anyway--:clap2:Happy Belated 1000th Post!:clap2:


----------



## susaneckert

Thats Cool Julie there is alot of post to keep UP


----------



## dboudreau

Leeann, only three posts to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Talk about pressure yikes I am not ready so I started going through all the old post to see what everyone else had done. It was a lot of fun but geeez we had

Yakkers
Bull's with nusacks
flowers & drinks
kisses
humping reindeer
boot's & more drinks
Sex in the City
Toy's & Strippes

I could go on and on and if I didn't know better I would say this thread is XXX rated.
I should really post my x rated red riding hood video for my 1000th post but would not want to affend anyone.

So for my 1000th I liked to give a toast to all the yakkers on this forum and ask you to join me in a dance. I have never been much of a yakker on the computer but I have been sucked in thanks to all of you.


----------



## Thumper

I love Seinfield! That episode was hilarious! ound: ound: Good choice  Though, I'm sure we'd all love the red riding hood video! haha. Dare I ask? :redface: 

Welcome to CLUB Yakker! :whoo: 


Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the "Yakkers" Leeann

Great post.


----------



## Paige

congratulations on your 1000th post 
Leeann


----------



## Lina

Leeann, GREAT post! I'm a big Seinfeld fan and I love that clip! 

CONGRATS ON 1000 POSTS! eace:


----------



## irnfit

Leeann, congrats on 1000!!!!!!! Love the post.


----------



## Julie

:whoo:Leeann!:whoo:Leeann!:whoo:Leeann:whoo:
:hug::juggle::clap2:Welcome to the yakkers club!:clap2::juggle::hug:


----------



## Julie

Okay------you got my curiousity up-----are YOU dressed up as Little Red Riding Hood?:kinky::laugh:

Who is your BIG,BAD wolf?

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Leeann,

1000 POSTS

That clip is hilarious! My DH loves Seinfeld he watches it everyday when he comes home from work and we love it when Elaine dances.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats Leeann, I was thinking with everyone talking about little red ridding hood, that you were wearing a costume and running agility at the same time!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Thank you guys But Yikes me running around in a red riding hood outfit ound: well that would be one way to win in agility, I'd clear the place out before anyone could do their run LOL

For those whom are curious little red riding hood is on youtube just type in the find dirty red riding hood. I will warn you do not play this video around kids it is dirty.


----------



## Missy

Wahoo Leeann! you finally made it to 1000--- what took you so long?


----------



## whitBmom

Yay Leeann!!! Congrats.... 1000 posts!! You have earned your official "Yakker" status  :cheer2:


----------



## Lina

Shannon is getting very close now... sheesh there are a lot of yakkers on this forum! eace:


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on your 1000th post! You yakker, you :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Lina you are not too far behind yourself... We are watching you as well.


----------



## Lina

LOL Leeann, I thought I would be able to pass by undetected. :behindsofa:


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS LEEANNE! CAN'T BELIEVE I ALMOST MISSED OUT ON SAYING YOU ARE A MUCH BETTER YAKKER THAN ELAINE WAS A DANCER!


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> LOL Leeann, I thought I would be able to pass by undetected. :behindsofa:


I hope everyone is seeing this. Lina one of the ones whom happly reminds us when we are almost at the 1000, 2000 or 3000th post.

She is going to try and go unnoticed :nono: no no Lina, I may not be able to get on the forum as much as others but I am sure everyone will help watch you. I hope you are working on something your time is coming soon....


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations fellow YAKKER! :whoo: I can't believe you tried to slip by! LOL......Thanks, Lina! Hey, didn't Lina notice me? Or was that Wanda? I can't remember I was sick that day? lol

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

:spy: :behindsofa: Shannon :spy: :behindsofa: I'm watching you only 4 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: another member to be drafted! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like our "troops" are growing!:blah: :kev: :gossip: :first:


----------



## Lina

Shannon is only ONE post away! I think she's teasing us.


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations Leeann! That's a great video clip. Elaine's dance is hilarious... it's so bizarre that it is almost impossible to duplicate. ha ha!

Shannon, congratulations in advance. I keep missing these momentous occasions until I am several days late.


----------



## Julie

That's me too Kimberly!I'll be gone tomorrow when Shannon will most likely do her post--so:


:juggle::ranger::drum::clap2:Congrats on your 1000th post Shannon!:clap2::drum::ranger::juggle:


----------



## Leeann

:behindsofa: Umm Shannon are you hiding from us you are already 7 over your 1000th post??

Well I guess we can cut Shannon a break considering Jax is going for his snip snip in the morning.

But Lina :nono: No excuses girl friend, only a few more posts left..


----------



## Leeann

3 more Lina I'm watching


----------



## marjrc

Oh oh, looks like our 1000 Club is getting bigger and stronger!! 

Lina, can't wait to see if you do something special for your big moment! No pressure. Nope. None at all.  hehehe


----------



## Lina

I wanted my 1000th post to be extra special so I was going to post a video of Kubrick running around on the beach... but I found out I can't because the file's too big to load on youtube! :frusty:

So, instead, I will have my post be about my number one reason for posting here, Kubrick being born and growing up here with me. Here are some pictures of Kubrick and his litter mates as well as some of my favorite pictures of him. Sorry if some are repeats! The comic strip below is just for Kubrick as his favorite thing to do is steal socks... though he has yet to shred one. :suspicious:

I just wanted to add that I am so happy that I found this forum and became a member! You guys are great and have borne with me through my excitement of getting Kubrick up to every single problem and/or happy moment in his life. So THANK YOU for making me such a yakker! eace:










The pics are somewhat out of order, but here's his age in each:

Pic 1: Kubrick and his litter mates (the black one blends in with mommy) at ~3 weeks
Pic 2: Kubrick with his litter mates (he's the one in the back) at 8 weeks
Pic 3: Kubrick after a bath at 4.5 months
Pic 4: At 5.5 months
Pic 5: My sweet little cutie pie at 14 weeks!


----------



## irnfit

:whoo: Lina made it to 1000!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations, Lina!!!!!  We LOVE Kubrick and your many wonderful contributions to the forum...it just wouldn't be the same her without you! 

Ahem..and I see that.......

Jan is at 992, so KEEP AN EYE ON HER, ladies and gents!


----------



## Leeann

Lina it's time to pop the corck & celebrate


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> Talk about pressure yikes I am not ready so I started going through all the old post to see what everyone else had done. It was a lot of fun but geeez we had
> 
> Yakkers
> Bull's with nusacks
> flowers & drinks
> kisses
> humping reindeer
> boot's & more drinks
> Sex in the City
> Toy's & Strippes
> 
> I could go on and on and if I didn't know better I would say this thread is XXX rated.
> I should really post my x rated red riding hood video for my 1000th post but would not want to affend anyone.
> 
> So for my 1000th I liked to give a toast to all the yakkers on this forum and ask you to join me in a dance. I have never been much of a yakker on the computer but I have been sucked in thanks to all of you.
> YouTube - Elaine´s Dance


ound: Happy 1000 and thanks for the giggle.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> I wanted my 1000th post to be extra special so I was going to post a video of Kubrick running around on the beach... but I found out I can't because the file's too big to load on youtube! :frusty:
> 
> So, instead, I will have my post be about my number one reason for posting here, Kubrick being born and growing up here with me.


That was a special 1000 post. What a little doll you have. Cute cartoon too!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Congratulations, Lina!!!!!  We LOVE Kubrick and your many wonderful contributions to the forum...it just wouldn't be the same her without you!
> 
> Ahem..and I see that.......
> 
> Jan is at 992, so KEEP AN EYE ON HER, ladies and gents!


How do I come close to these posts! I was just going to quietly hit 1000 but now I've got to come up with something. Hmmmmmmmmmm arty:


----------



## JASHavanese

Let's see if this works. Whoa did I blow that. Guess I need lessons


----------



## Leeann

JASHavanese said:


> Let's see if this works. Whoa did I blow that. Guess I need lessons


ound: ound: o.k. I cheated I had to go see what this video was, I have tears from laughing so hard ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> ound: ound: o.k. I cheated I had to go see what this video was, I have tears from laughing so hard ound:


Glad you enjoyed it  Ok, I'm going to try this again but with a different video


----------



## Leeann

Jan you are killing me this morning with these video's that was great.


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> Jan you are killing me this morning with these video's that was great.


Thanks to you I learned how to post them right. Thanks! Look out now, there's no stopping me ound:


----------



## Missy

OMG!!!! those really are talking dogs!!!! Happy thousand posts Jan

Happy thousand posts Lina.


----------



## Missy

oh wait Jan-- you have one more to go!!!!


----------



## Missy

Leeann, how did you cheat? I want to see it!!


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Lina - 1000 - Posts

Great post. That cartoon could be Sam. He loves socks.

The video was so cute Jan. Bring on more.!!


----------



## dboudreau

Shannon, oh Shannon. Where are you?

Congratulations For 1000 posts

Hugs and Kisses to Jax. How is he today?


----------



## Havtahava

Here you go, Missy. Just pull the URL out of all that code listed above (http ...)

There are some really cute antics in this video!






Ack. I can't remember how to embed the video, but the link is clickable.


----------



## Lina

Jan, congrats on the almost 1000 posts! 

Both the videos were a hoot, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Missy

thanks Kimberly..... ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: 
the talking dogs though.....ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Paige

CONGRATULATIONS LINA, AND JAN ON YOUR 1000TH POST

Lina, Kubrick is sooo adorable.

Jan, I love the videos.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, thanks for the vidoe and the chuckles. Was that little girl dog in the sunglasses Gucci? :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Wow!! I dont know HOW i missed this thread. THank you everyone for that!!
1,000 posts-I guess this means i talk too much when i am at work!!!

I would LOVE to post a video of Jax & Tripp playing, or even just Jax playing because he is just soooo funny to watch. But my old camcoder(do they still call it that?) broke & i do not have a new one.


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Congrats Shannon on your 1000 th post!:clap2:

::juggle:Congrats Lina on your 1000 th post!:juggle:

::dance:Congrats Jan on your 1000 th post!:dance:

you guys are just awesome to have on the forum!Welcome to the yakkers club!:whoo:hoto::drum::laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese

*1000!!!!!*

I like to laugh so for post number 1000 I went digging through You Tube.
You have to watch the first one all the way to the end. 





And here's another cute one


----------



## Thumper

LOL!ound: Very cute!!!!! What language is that in? Gosh, what suspense! lol

Congratulations on your 1000, Jan! You best hurry up and catch up with the 3000'rs! tee hee.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!ound: Very cute!!!!! What language is that in? Gosh, what suspense! lol
> 
> Congratulations on your 1000, Jan! You best hurry up and catch up with the 3000'rs! tee hee.
> 
> Kara


There's a whole series of hippo and dog. Who knew?  I don't know what language it's in and there seems to be several that they use. Yikes, I hope he isn't cussing in it.


----------



## irnfit

Congrats Jan and thanks for the laugh. I had to watch all of them.:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Jan - 1000 posts 

Those are great videos. Some people have way too much time on there hands. I love it.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience with us. And of course the beautiful puppy pictures. Any more soon?


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Jan on 1000


----------



## JASHavanese

Sissygirl said:


> Congrats Jan on 1000


Thanks for all the nice notes. It's hard to believe I'm at 1000 posts and still a forum ditz! I keep saying one day I'm going to get the hang of this but so far I'm still wearing a dunce cap.


----------



## MaddiesMom

_CONGRATS SHANNON, LINA AND JAN!_


----------



## Doggie Nut

WOOHOO TO ALL THE LOVELY NEW YAKKERS!:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: CONGRATULATIONS SHANNON, LINA AND JAN!:whoo:
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Jane

_Shannon, Lina, and Jan - wow, 1000!!!

Congrats!_


----------



## marjrc

I'm sorry I missed your big moment, ladies!  Just got a chance to visit this thread now and I see we have a few more yakkers in the 1000 post club !

CONGRATS LINA, SHANNON AND JAN!!!!!!!!

Love the pics of Kubrick!! What a cutie he is! Also love those video clips, jan. Too funny! lol


----------



## dboudreau

*Cosmosmom*, is only *8 posts* away from joining the *Yakkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ama0722

Lina, Shannon and Jan... sorry I am late! I thought everyone passed the 1000 club already! Lets see which one of you can make it to 2000 first!!!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

Sally....you are getting closer to 1000 yourself!!!! :biggrin1:

With your 2nd Hav, you have all the more reasons to post!!


----------



## Laurief

Congrats to all the yakkers - sorry I missed it!! Life has gotten really nutty here so I dont have as much time to read all the posts. Get working on your next 1000!!


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Sally....you are getting closer to 1000 yourself!!!! :biggrin1:
> 
> With your 2nd Hav, you have all the more reasons to post!!


:biggrin1: I better hurry up.......and catch up


----------



## Paige

Oliver looks like he is having a blast with his new brother...That's great to see..Isn't two better than one...or three, four, five...


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS COSMOSMOM......WAY TO YAK!!!:hail::blah::first::clap2::smash:


----------



## marjrc

Woooooooohhhoooooo !! :whoo: We'll make ALL the members get to 1000 posts yet, Amanda! lol

Love the pic, Sally! 

Congrats to all of you who are getting SO close to your 1000th post!


----------



## Beamer

I'm officially on my way to 1000! Just a few more to go..


----------



## Havtahava

Cosmosmom just hit 1001 posts! Wooo Hoooo! *Congratulations Cosmosmom!*


----------



## Lina

Congrats Cosmosmom! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

Congrats Cosmosmom!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Leslie

Hooray for Cosmosmom!:clap2:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations, Cosmosmom,

Welcome to the Yakker's Club!!!​


----------



## ama0722

Cosmosmom- do we get some celebration photos?

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

*1000 - congrats!!!!!*


----------



## Cosmosmom

I guess I have to get busy - stop yaking and start taking pictures ..


----------



## dboudreau

Cosmosmom said:


> I guess I have to get busy - stop yaking and start taking pictures ..


Yes, we need pictures, please !!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

OK, Cosmosmom, when can we expect to see these pictures? No pressure or anything...


----------



## Lina

Paige (only *4* posts away) and Linda (*13* posts away), don't think you can slip by unnoticed!


----------



## Lina

And I just noticed that Sally is close behind at *15* posts to 1000!

Lots of yakkers joining the club!


----------



## Julie

Paige---Where are you?:boink:aige---Where are you?:boink:


----------



## Havtahava

Paige is stuck on 999. Any guesses on what she's planning for #1000?


----------



## Paige

For my 1000th post, I am going to dedicate it to my hubby Scott, who has given me my favorite things in life....My children.

I have been with Scott since I was 15 years old and we got married when I was 19....will be married 24 years on the 26th of this month.

Scott has given me two wonderful daughters and my three furboys..He has always been a wonderful husband and father to all of my children( human and furry)...

Scott worked overtime and saved the money to buy me my first havanese Reece, then second Preston, then third Nigel all in less than 2 years...
He also drove the 8 hour round trip to pick each of them up...

Scott is the kind of guy that everyone loves...my sister in laws, my mom, sister, Dad, brothers....heck, I'm sure my family likes him more than me. lol He is nice to everyone he comes in contact with, and always has a postive attitude...I've never met a person that didn't like him...I often ask him if he pays people, to tell me how wonderful he is.

He treats me and my daughters like the queens we are...

So, I thought that since him working all that overtime, and getting me my boys, is what got me to the fourm in the first place...I should dedicate my 1000th post to him...


----------



## Havtahava

Aw, what a sweet post, Piage! Scott sounds like a wonderful man, and your daughters are lovely!

Congratulations on such a wonderful family - two legged and four legged.


----------



## Laurief

Paige, that was such a nice tribute!! Such a lovely family!! Congrats on your yakker award!


----------



## Judy A

Do you share?? Scott sounds too good to be true!! You guys are a great looking couple and a testiment that "young love" can last!! Congrats on your 1000 post and to a wonderful family.....human and furbabies!!


----------



## Lina

What a great post Paige!!!! I love the pics... that last one of your three is beautiful!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Leeann

Wow Paige I love the color of your living room, it really makes your needlework pop out at you.
What a great tribute to your hubby & kids, Congrats on your 1000th post.


----------



## Jane

Paige!

I absolutely loved your 1000th post and the photos! You have a beautiful family, human and Havanese. I love the deep purple walls in your photo and what a great yard (peeking thru the window)!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paige....I like you! It is so refreshing to hear you speak so highly of your hubby in a time when you hear alot of the opposite! Your grateful heart and willingness to honor your man is probably a big part of the reason you have been married 26 yrs....Congrats by the way!! And which one my dearie is the mom in those pics!?! You have a beautiful fam and those fur babies of yours are some of my favs here on this forum! They are always so well behaved and groomed....I only have one hav and he can't sit still and always needs a bath or a brush! Girl, you keep that yakking coming......we love to hear your lovely voice and input!!














To help celebrate your love!


----------



## Missy

Paige, what a great tribute to your wonderful family. You are a beautiful bunch- all seven of you. You sound (or type) much older than your years. You have such wonderful insight and advice I just assumed you were older. Happy Yakking. hope you get to 2000 quicker than you think. 

Hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your 1000th post Paige!
:juggle::clap2::cheer2:Welcome to the yakkers club!:cheer2::clap2::juggle:

That was such a nice dedication to your husband and family.You have a gorgeous family,human and of the hairy-type:biggrin1:
What a lovely thing-all the way around.:hug:
Please tell your husband we need to clone him---


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Piage! Welcome to the Yakkers Club.

Very nice tribute to your family.


----------



## irnfit

Paige, congratulations on 1000 posts. Your tribute is wonderful. You have a 
beautiful family, both human and furry. What a guy! And your girls are gorgeous.


----------



## Lina

Linda is only ONE post away! :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722

Paige what a great tribute and great photos for us to meet all of your family.

Amanda

P.S. I am going to send my husband to be trained by your husband!


----------



## Thumper

Paige,

You have a BEAUTIFUL family and a BEAUTIFUL home! (I've always wanted a room that purple/ish color!) But what a wonderful, sweet story and I had to laugh at your comment about " paying people to tell you how lucky you are", I can relate with that alot! My friends and women would LOVE a hubby as sweet and giving as mine. I'm spoiled and indulged and treated like a queen, because my husband just would do anything to make me happy, too. So, I know that wonderful feeling you are talking about. He sounds like an incredible man who found an Incredible woman to build an incredible family with! :kiss: 

Thanks for sharing  That put a big smile on my face..

Kara


----------



## Paige

Thank you all for your nice comments. The first and last pictures were taken at my house, the middle ones are at my moms. I too love the purple walls, but I got alot of "are you really going to paint your wall that color" when I did it. I love to decorate.

Amanda, sure you can send you husband over, I love to train menound:

I've trainned my girlfriends husband, but he only behaves with me, I can't get him to behave for her.ound:


----------



## Thumper

Paige, 

Here is the room that I REALLY wanted that shade of purple like yours! I was going to do it in purple and gold, maybe gold drapes w/ purple accents and gold/taupe/black furnishings. I went with my second choice of red , though...its striking in its own way, its not purple! boohoo.

And here's a shot of how it flows into my yellow/gold foyer, and the pillars are painted 'faux marble', but that didnt' show up very well.

And of course, Gucci upset because I was in the Living room (where the gate is still up and she's not allowed!) lol!

Kara


----------



## Paige

That's beautiful Kara. 

I have the faux paint, but it's gold wallpaper going down my halls. Less work and everyone thinks its painted on there. My bedroom is purple gold and burgundy, and I paint my ceilings gold. Hubby hates it when he comes home and finds me trimming, he knows that next he gets to do the rolling.

You home is beautiful. I love that red. I have a really dark red in the main bath. I just love the dark colors for the walls.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! I love the darker colors, too! The walls stay much cleaner looking. I *could* paint the family room darker, maybe even purple? But that might be too drastic of a contrast from the red rooms?! Since it is on the other side of the foyer. Here's my plain, light brown, family room ('scuse the mess, but it is the HUB of the house and a busy room!)

Amanda, the key to husbands...is to let them think that they came UP with all the good ideas  Just start planting seeds of what you want, and then when they catch on and mention it...you act like its the GREATEST idea in the world, even though it was YOURS all along!!!ound: Ego! Men love their ego stroked!  hehe.

Kara

PS. Sorry to go OFF topic, but I'm in love w/ Paige's house!


----------



## ama0722

Kara- I love the picture of Gucci looking in like OMG that room, has to be soooo much fun! I had one of those rooms growing up so I understand her thought process!

As to all of the painting and stuff, it is nice after buying a house and selling it within a 15 month period, to be renting and not have to do a thing 

My husband is so stubborn... he now says he doesn't want to take away from Dora's love... ugh!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

ama0722 said:


> Kara-*I love the picture of Gucci looking in like OMG that room, has to be soooo much fun! I had one of those rooms growing up so I understand her thought process!*
> 
> As to all of the painting and stuff, it is nice after buying a house and selling it within a 15 month period, to be renting and not have to do a thing
> 
> My husband is so stubborn... he now says he doesn't want to take away from Dora's love... ugh!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I had a living room that we were not allowed to LIVE in too, when I was growing up.

Kara, I think I must of looked like Gucci. Thinking what is in there:behindsofa:

I swore I would never have a room that I couldn't live in at my house, and I haven't. But your room is GORGEOUS Kara and I'm sure your house is way bigger than mine.


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!!! 

Well, the room really isn't "off limits" to anyone, the gate only went up when we got Gucci and I did take it down for awhile and Gucci was burying her bones in there, but THEN my husband brought some of our 'outdoor' plants to that room and I had to put the gate back UP, because Gucci was in there trying to eat the Sago Palm trunk! 

I think the kids avoid that room because there is no television or computer in there, not because of any 'rule' of mine! 

We use it for Christmas (usually, but maybe not this year because of the darn HUGE sago palm that won't fit anywhere else) and it really is gorgeous with the Christmas tree and decorations, it turns into a very 'Christmas-y" place, and of course Thanksgiving or other big meals that our kitchen table can't accomodate.

Our house is kinda big 6 bedrooms (but the 6th/optional one is my sewing room/family-office) BUT..with my BIG family of 7 kids, this house can get real small, real quick. We need a bigger house (my husband says so all the time) 9 people in one house is alot. If my stepkids lived here all the time, we'd probably have to move!

Kara


----------



## Lina

Linda missed her 1000th post! 

Oh well CONGRATS anyway! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

*To a great group-
We wish you all a Merry Christmas and the best New Year ever!
Happy Holidays Everyone!
Sally,Oliver and Comet
*_PS 1000th post!:whoo:_


----------



## Havtahava

That's a great photo, Sally!!! I love it!

Congratulations to Linda and to Sally on their 1000th posts! I just love what you did for yours, Sally. That's fabulous.


----------



## ama0722

I love the photo!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Sally, that is an awesome Santa with Olliver and Comet!

Congrats on your 1000th post! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Sally on 1000 posts! Perfect timing for the pic....and a perfect pic too!


----------



## Laurief

Sally - Congrats on your 1000th!! What a great picture. Please tell me that Santa was someone they knew - mine would never ever sit so nicely with a stranger. @!


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations, Sally, Oliver and Comet!  That picture is precious, love it!

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Paige, Sally and Linda ------ CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 1000TH POST !!!!! 

So? How does it feel to be part of the Yakkers' Club here at Havanese Forum? ound: ound:

Paige, you young chicky you! You look like you're in your 30's and yet are the same age as me. WAaaaaaaa! :biggrin1: You and your family are beautiful and I love that you dedicated your 1000th to them.  I love that pic of your 3 boys sitting on the desk by the window. Gorgeous!!

Sally, that is one adorable picture! It's funny, it feels like you've had Comet all along and that Oliver is as happy as can be. I'm so glad you brought another little guy into your home. Yaaaaaay!


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Yakkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ryan* is only *9 posts *away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paige

CONGRATULATIONS SALLY on your 1000th post.

I love your picture with Santa.


----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations on hitting the 1000th mark!!  :cheer2:


----------



## Julie

:juggle::drum::clap2:Congrats Sally,Oliver and Comet!:clap2::drum::juggle:

:welcome:TO THE YAKKERS CLUB!:welcome:


----------



## Leslie

I've been slacking on reading this thread....forgive me :hail:

A big congratulations to Paige (love your special tribute to Scott. My Richard sounds a lot like him ), Linda, and Sally (what a great pic for your 1000th post! Did they tell Santa what they want for Christmas??? :biggrin1

All of you "Yakkers" sure make this a fun place to be! Thank you!!!


----------



## Havtahava

That's a good point Laurie. Mine would have been too busy sniffing and licking a stranger.


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Sally - Congrats on your 1000th!! What a great picture. Please tell me that Santa was someone they knew - mine would never ever sit so nicely with a stranger. @!


No they didn't know him. I've known him for years. Oliver met him once last year but Comet just met him that day. The picture was taken at our SPCA fund raiser.
Sally
PS-Chris is a great SPCA volunteer!


----------



## Lina

He definitely makes a great Santa Claus!


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> For my 1000th post, I am going to dedicate it to my hubby Scott, who has given me my favorite things in life....My children.
> 
> I have been with Scott since I was 15 years old and we got married when I was 19....will be married 24 years on the 26th of this month.
> 
> Scott has given me two wonderful daughters and my three furboys..He has always been a wonderful husband and father to all of my children( human and furry)...
> 
> Scott worked overtime and saved the money to buy me my first havanese Reece, then second Preston, then third Nigel all in less than 2 years...
> He also drove the 8 hour round trip to pick each of them up...
> 
> Scott is the kind of guy that everyone loves...my sister in laws, my mom, sister, Dad, brothers....heck, I'm sure my family likes him more than me. lol He is nice to everyone he comes in contact with, and always has a postive attitude...I've never met a person that didn't like him...I often ask him if he pays people, to tell me how wonderful he is.
> 
> He treats me and my daughters like the queens we are...
> 
> So, I thought that since him working all that overtime, and getting me my boys, is what got me to the fourm in the first place...I should dedicate my 1000th post to him...


What a sweet post Paige! You have a beautiful family and house. I can't pick a favorite from those pictures, they're all so nice. Love the color of your living room too!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Paige, what a wonderful post and tribute to your husband. I loved the photos too. Your family is beautiful and so is your home.

Kara, your home is stunning. It makes me want to finally finish decorating mine!! I think my whole house would fit in your living room/dining room.  (Ours is 1850 sq ft but it fits the two of us and our menagerie.)


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Congrats Cosmosmom!:cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats!! You're official now <G> :cheer2:


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Paige,
> 
> Here is the room that I REALLY wanted that shade of purple like yours! I was going to do it in purple and gold, maybe gold drapes w/ purple accents and gold/taupe/black furnishings. I went with my second choice of red , though...its striking in its own way, its not purple! boohoo.
> 
> And here's a shot of how it flows into my yellow/gold foyer, and the pillars are painted 'faux marble', but that didnt' show up very well.
> 
> And of course, Gucci upset because I was in the Living room (where the gate is still up and she's not allowed!) lol!
> 
> Kara


Kara your house is beautiful. Women should get what they want though and you're right, those walls would look wonderful with the purple and gold. Paige, we should grab some paint brushes and meet at Kara's house!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Congratulations, Sally, Oliver and Comet!  That picture is precious, love it!
> 
> Kara


Darn I'm so far behind. Congrats!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks!


----------



## Lina

PSSSST Ryan!!! You are only *ONE* post away from becoming a male yakker!


----------



## Havtahava

Would that make him a Makker?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Amen to stroking men's egos . it can be a full time job .. I am still getting used to my husbands reduced work schedule .. 
He was always at the office and now it seems strange to see him come home early .. yep and leave late ..


----------



## Cosmosmom

Ryan - surely you have something to say to get you over the top !!


----------



## Beamer

Ok! For my 1000'th post I thought I would post pics of beamer from baby to present time! 

Thanks to all of you for always answering all of my crazy questions and concerns. It's funny though.. cause now I have the answers to answer all the new people crazy and weird questions! lol

1st pic - Beamer at 10wks old at Breeders home
2nd pic - Beamers first day home with us at 14wks
3rd pic - Beamer at 15wks old
4th pic - Beamer in his PJ's
5th pic - Present day Beamer! 8months 3wks old.

eace:

Ryan


----------



## Lina

YAY! CONGRATS on your 1000th post Ryan!!! :whoo:

What great pics of Beamer! He looks adorable in all of them.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Ryan!!! Way to go, you "Makker" you! ound:


----------



## Julie

:juggle::drum::juggle::drum:CONGRATS RYAN!:drum::juggle::drum::juggle:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:congratulations:whoo:


----------



## Jane

Congrats, Ryan! Are you the first "manly" yakker to reach 1000?

I love Beamer in his PJs!!!!


----------



## Lynn

Congrats Ryan!! Beamer is so cute!!


----------



## Beamer

Jane..
I think Derek (Radars dad) was the first male...
But he has dissapeard?!

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Ryan, I thought that you had kept in touch with Derek? I hope that everything is alright with him!


----------



## ama0722

Beamer pm'ed me and he said he wants to celebrate the 1000th post with a Havanese puppy for Christmas!

Congrats Ryan 

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

Beamer is a doll, gosh...he just gets cuter and cuter with every pic. I just wanna snatch him up in his PJ's and snuggle up with him! :kiss: Cutie pie! Gucci's gonna LOVE him! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Wahoo Ryan


----------



## Paige

:yo: CONGRATULATIONS RYAN ON YOUR 1000TH POST :yo:


----------



## Beamer

Thanks all!!!!

Yeah, about Derek... I'm not sure where he is hiding now? I've sent him a couple emails and no response in the last couple weeks.. has anyone heard from him???


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Ryan!!!!!!!

Beamer is such a cutie pie. Love the PJ's too.


----------



## Jane

Beamer said:


> Jane..
> I think Derek (Radars dad) was the first male...
> But he has dissapeard?!
> 
> Ryan


Hmmm, hopefully there's no connection (1000 posts -> disappearance).....watch your back, Ryan! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Ryan,
Congrats on 1000! That Beamer is just so cute. He gets cuter with every photo.

I think he'd be a perfect boyfriend for Gucci although comparing the two avatars, Gucci might be a bit too exhuberant for the laid back Beamer. Wait, that just might make them the perfect couple. With human couples there's usually one very outgoing person and one less so. Why not with dogs!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS RYAN....YOU ARE A MAN AMONG UH....WOMEN......LITERALLY! YOU DESERVE A BIG PRIZE!


----------



## Cosmosmom

You made it - and pictures too ..
I love the pj's as well . CONGRATULATIONS !!:whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Diane (Imamurph52), just thought I let you know that you've been a member for less than a month and already on your way to the 1000! You go girl! :cheer2: ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Susan............! You're at 999 posts now!! Wooooooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## mintchip

Hey Susan come come out come out where ever you are:cheer2::lalala::juggle:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my, I didn't realize I was anywhere near 1000. Yikes. This place is so much fun it's addicting. That said, I LOVE hanging out here and chatting with all of you about my favorite subject, HAVANESE! I love hearing your stories and seeing the photos of everyone's babies (Babies that I will claim when the calendar comes out). I wonder if reaching 1000 posts wins me a puppy. Heaven knows there are enough of them, what with Kathy's six and Kimberly's three and who knows how many Elaine's pup will have. I think a puppy is a fitting reward for reaching official yakker status, right? I think some of you may be overdue for your rewards. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

1001 posts :whoo: Susan, you did it and I missed it, darn it!


----------



## ama0722

Susan,
That would make me owed two and I already picked them out!!!!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

_Wow, are you at 1000 already, Susan?

Congrats! _

You are an official yakker now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Congrats on the 1000th post Susan! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I just stepped in to forewarn everyone that Jeanne (MaddiesMom) is quickly approaching the 1000 post mark







and I see that I totally missed Susan hitting it!

Way to go, Susan!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS SUSAN ON BECOMING OUR NEWEST YAKKER!!


----------



## Paige

Congrats on your 1000th post Susan


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the Yakker's Club Susan


----------



## Missy

yeah Susan. the 2nd thousand goes much quicker!!!


----------



## marjrc

Well, Susan, if your suggestion is approved (and I totally agree with it), then I'd be owed THREE Hav pups by now. Hmmm....... let's see..... I'll take Heidi and one of Kathy's and if I can't get Piaget, then I'll wait around to see what Kimberly has next. There you go. My order is placed.

Now to wait by the door so the UPS guy doesn't mistakenly deliver them to my neighbor! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:juggle::drum::clap2:Congrats on your 1000th post Susan!:clap2::drum::juggle:


----------



## mintchip

*Congratulations Jeanne (Maddies Mom)*
Thought we wouldn't notice???????????????


----------



## Lina

YAY! Jeanne! CONGRATS on the 1000th post! :whoo:

Now can we get an updated pic of Maddie?


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations Susan and Jeanne! Welcome to the first step of the yakker ladder 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to the 2 newest official Yakkers, Susan and Jeanne!


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME MY SISTER YAKKER, JEANNE! YOU ARE NOW PART OF THE YAKKIEST BUNCH AROUND!YOU CAN BE OUR CHRISTMAS YAKKER!


----------



## Leslie

Ok, 1000 snuck up on me during all the holiday hecticness. I think this is actually my 1022nd post. Ooops!

I'd just like to say this is the best place I know of on the web! You all are the kindest, most knowledgeable, caring, loving, supportive, generous, funniest and... oh yeah, yakkiest group I've ever known. 

Thank you for making this such a fun place to be and for making my life so much richer! I love you all!


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the Yakker's Club Leslie

We love you too!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

dboudreau said:


> Welcome to the Yakker's Club Leslie
> 
> We love you too!!!!!!


I was just going to say that oh well---
*I agree!!!!*:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Wahooo Leslie!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie,
You get to be an official Yakker now :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Amy & Megan, both are now Official Yakkers too !!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

LESLIE, AMY & MEGAN WELCOME TO THE CLUB OF "CHATTY CATHY'S"! IF WE HAD A RED CARPET I'D ROLL IT OUT!!







SO INSTEAD I'LL SING A LITTLE DITTY!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just read this thread to post big congrats to Susan, Amy, Megan & Leslie! :cheer2idn't realize I had gabbed to 1,000 also until I read everyone's congrats. I just wanted to say this is such a great forum. When I had bought Maddie, I asked Kimberly if she knew of any havanese group. I am *so* thrilled she told me about the Forum. You guys are the greatest, and I've learned so much. And Lina, I'll post an updated pic of Maddie soon. I just have to get the girl to sit still for the camera.


----------



## dboudreau

I'm sorry Jeanne, some how I missed your 1000 post.

Congratulations and Welcome to the Yakkers Club, Jeanne!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations to Amy, Megan, Leslie and Jeanne. Welcome to official Yakker status.


----------



## marjrc

CONGRATULATIONS to all the latest arrivals into the Yakkers' Club!! Wooooohoooooooo !!!!!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Congrats Jeanne!
:juggle: Congrats Leslie!
:cheer2: Congrats Amy!
:whoo: Congrats Megan!

Welcome to the yakkers club!
:becky:You guys are the best!:becky:


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the Yakkers club (gezz I am having to play catch up on all of you!)

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Wow, congrats to all you yakkers. I think with all the new puppies on the forum, everyone has been super chatting. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I think I've been remiss in congratulating Susan, Jeanne, Leslie, Amy and Megan! Congratulations!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome ..
Keep on yaking !!:clap2:


----------



## dboudreau

Maryam is almost at 1000, she is now 998


----------



## maryam187

*Thank you!*

Just wanted to thank all of you for always entertaining, encouraging and supporting me. This forum helped me get through all the excitement of pre-delivery, reggers: delivery, :baby: post-delivery, choosing, :decision: waiting :ranger: and finally picking the little man up! lane: And now I keep yakking and posting pics and clips because I feel Pablo became y'alls little boy too, LOL. So here are 2 pics that show him at 5 weeks as a little boy who now at 4 months turned into a handsome Macho Cuban Man. :laugh:
*Thanks again everybody, y'all rock!*:rockon:


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the Yakker's Club Maryam!!!!!!!

Those pictures are great. Love the one with the "Cuban".


----------



## pjewel

Maryam,

Love, love, love that photo of him with his "cigar." How cute. He wears it well.  Oh, and congrats on joining the yakkers club. And to all the other recent graduates. I guess if I live long enough I'll join too. ound:


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Ladies. Now Geri, you might want to hurry up, cause Diane (imamurph52) is a great yakker who almost surpassed me. She's at 900 posts already with an average of 22.37 posts per day. WOW!!! You go girl! Told you you'll reach the 1000 soon.


----------



## ama0722

Another one bites the dust! Congrats on your 1000th post Maryam!


----------



## Julie

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congrats Maryam! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! I've missed congratulating a whole bunch of you! Way to go ladies!!!!! 

Maryam, those are adorable pictures. Pablo rocks!


----------



## Missy

Congrats to all the new Yakkers!!!


----------



## maryam187

Diane, you can do it, only 3 posts to go :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Maryam - I missed this post!!!! Pablo is such a cutie.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Marie!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Maryam!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Congratulations on #1000, Maryam! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jane

CONGRATS, Maryam! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS MARYAM! WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Ladies! :whoo: I made it!


----------



## marjrc

Diane, where are you? I think you made it to 1000 in record time, you chatterbox, you.  :

:tea: Here's a toast to making it to 1000 posts....... well, soon anyway.


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Maryam. That 4 month old puppy photo of Pablo is adorable. He's so cute!


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations, Maryam! I'm glad that we've been able to be here for the whole Pablo ride - pre-conception to now. That latest picture of him, as well as your new avatar, area adorable.


----------



## Havtahava

HEY! *Congratulations Christy (good buddy)! * She snuck right on by and now has 1005.

We love hearing about you and Rufus!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS CHRISTY! WELCOME TO OUR WORLD!!:grouphug::grouphug::blah:


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS, CHRISTY!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations to all the newbies in the 1000 club! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

*Congrats Christie!* We want Rufus pics for the big 1000!!!

Thank you Susan and Kimberly for the nice comments!


----------



## maryam187

Hmm, seems like our favorite Murph is hiding today, she hasn't been online yet and is stuck at 997. Hope she's not in caffeine detox depression. 
Come back Diane, we want to celebrate your Schumacher-like 1000 post!


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations, Christy.


----------



## mckennasedona

I wonder where Diane is.....I miss her sense of humor. I hope all is well.


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Maryam and Christy on 1000 post


----------



## Leslie

Way to go, Christy! :whoo: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest

HEREIAM!! I DO think I need some MORE caffeine..ound:

I have been off line, as I thought I would give my tongue a rest...geez, didn't even realize I passed the mark..I MUST have been out of it :faint:

THANKS you guys and congrats to all the other's who have yakked their way to 1000 posts:biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## good buddy

Thank you!! Gee it sorta snuck up on me there! One minute I was 600 something and then voila! :redface: I'm so embarrassed I have nothing prepared LOL!! Lemme see if I can find y'all a piccie!

um... ha! Rufus is very non-plussed with my grand accomplishment! He's snoozing right on through all the excitement! I really need to get out and get new pics this weekend. It's supposed to be nice and maybe even sunny. hoto:


----------



## Havtahava

Awwwwwww!
It's been really nice here Christy. Last night, I was doing some yard work in a short-sleeved t-shirt until after dark. Today, I took Piaget out to the park and did some training with him. It was gorgeous out. If you get the nice weather for the weekend, that will be a huge bonus.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the Yakker,s Club, Christy and Diane!!!!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations:whoo:


----------



## good buddy

I would LOVE some short sleeves weather! It's been really cold and wet lately and It would be great to go for a nice walk and not come home with a wet, muddy dog. :bathbaby: I'm crossing my fingers for sunshine! 

So how big is this Yakkers membership now? :blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Congrats on your 1000th post Christy and Diane!:clap2:


:whoo:YIPPEE:whoo:YIPPEE:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

WAY TO GO DIANE! YOU ARE SERIOUS YAKKER! WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!


----------



## Havtahava

good buddy said:


> So how big is this Yakkers membership now?


I'm not sure if this is what you were asking, but there are 23 current members of the 1000 posts club, and 9 past members (2000 or above). Debbie will soon be leaving the 23 and joining the 2000 club.

Geri, Jane and Lynn all have over 900, so I expect we'll see one of them in this club next.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, I'm trying to YAK as fast as I can to get to 2000!! My jaws are sore! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

good buddy said:


> I would LOVE some short sleeves weather! It's been really cold and wet lately and It would be great to go for a nice walk and not come home with a wet, muddy dog. :bathbaby: I'm crossing my fingers for sunshine!


Lucky you!! I would love even long-sleeve weather!! lol It was mild yesterday, but the winds were horrible and last night it was just waaay too cold out there for this girl. BRRRRRR!

Congrats on making it to 1000 posts, Christy!!! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Yay, Diane! You made it :whoo: CONGRATS!


----------



## Missy

congrats Diane and Christy!!!!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you were asking, but there are 23 current members of the 1000 posts club, and 9 past members (2000 or above). Debbie will soon be leaving the 23 and joining the 2000 club.
> 
> Geri, Jane and Lynn all have over 900, so I expect we'll see one of them in this club next.


That IS what I was asking LOL! BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW ALL THIS??


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> That IS what I was asking LOL! BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW ALL THIS??


I wondered about that also!!
Kimberly how do you do everything and still have time :jaw:LOL


----------



## Havtahava

good buddy said:


> That IS what I was asking LOL! BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW ALL THIS??


It is all right at the touch of your fingertips too, but you have to play around with the forum a bit to find the answers.


----------



## maryam187

Go Geri, Go Geri, GO! Only one more :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

Hahaha. Then I guess I should say something. :whoo: Finally made it to join my friends in this elite group of yakkers. About time. But that's me, pulling up the rear again. ound:


----------



## maryam187

:cheer2: Geri, you made it! :welcome:


----------



## Guest

YAHOO!!! GERI MADE IT!!!


----------



## good buddy

Wooo hooo!! Geri! Glad to hav you here!! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

Hey, this is a great party. Can I have a piece of cake???


----------



## Doggie Nut

[/COLORGeri, it's never too late to become a YAKKING QUEEN! Welcome your HIGHNESS!


----------



## Paige

:whoo:Welcome to the yakkers club:whoo:

DIANE AND GERI


----------



## Guest

Here's your cake, Geri!!!


----------



## pjewel

Thanks Diane, at least that's the kind I don't have to apply directly to my hips. ound:


----------



## marjrc

Congrats, Geri!!! I knew it wouldn't be long before you joined the rest of us yakkers ........... :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

:whoo: :cheer2:WAY TO GO, DIANE AND GERI!!!:cheer2: :whoo: :welcome: to the club!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: :clap2: :cheer2: Congrats Geri on your 1000th post! :cheer2: :clap2: :whoo:

I'm thrilled you are here---I can see that handsome guy of yours!hoto:Milo:kiss:


----------



## Lina

Geri, I missed your 1000th, but CONGRATS to you! I can't wait to meet you and Milo on the next play date! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome to the club, Geri!


----------



## pjewel

Thank you, thank you fellow yakkers! I'm proud to have made the cut.ound:


----------



## Laurief

:whoo:You go Geri!!!! Welcome to the club!!:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

WAY TO GO GERI! YAK ON MY SISTER!


----------



## Thumper

Wow! Two new Yakkers  Welcome Diane and Geri!!!

Celebrate by yakking! lol

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Jane is at 998only two more before you make official Yakker!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Welcome and Congratulations Jane:whoo:*


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Jane! Welcome to the 1K-club!


----------



## Guest

JANE...


----------



## good buddy

Hi Geri!! Welcome to the Yakkers club! :cheer2:


----------



## good buddy

Oh and Jane too LOL! I see you're right at that thousand mark!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

YEA!!! JANE IS NOW A YAKKING QUEEN!


----------



## Jane

Thanks so much! I am so honored to join you all in the 1000's! :whoo: What a great club to be in! I'm sure my family and friends are glad I found this forum....sparing them my endless prattle about my Havs!

I hope to aspire to the 2000s soon! :biggrin1:

Here are some family photos I'd like to share for my 1000th-ish post.....

1. Lincoln with his littermates! He was part of a double-litter born 3 days apart....for a total of 14 puppies! Also in this photo are MopTopHavanese's (Katie's) Emmy (sable and white), McKennaSedona's (Susan's) Sedona (one of the creams) and KristinFusco's Lito!
2. Lincoln as a young pup and mini-puffball
3. The first photo I ever saw of Scout (it was love at first sight!)
4. Me and Scout, just yesterday!
5. My _human_ boys, Nickolas (9) and Erik (12)


----------



## Paige

Congratulations on your 1000th post Jane. 

All your babies are beautiful.


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations Jane I love your 1000 ish post:whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats on your 1000 post.

Your family is gorgeous!


----------



## Julie

Jane,
What a beautiful family you have! You have 4 handsome boys--:becky: 

Love seeing you and Scout--he is a cutie too!
That Lincoln---wow what a cutie! I love your new signature pix too! 
:clap2: Congrats on your 1000th post! :clap2:



sorry for the blurb on the other thread:redface:


----------



## Leslie

Jane~ I love your 1000th post! It is great to see baby Lincoln, you and Scout, and your extremely handsome sons.

Congratulations and Welcome to the club!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Jane, what great photos - I can see why you fell in love right away!! Congrats on 1000!


----------



## SMARTY

*Congratulations, great photos, and beautiful boys.*


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, congratulations. That's a great post! Your boys are so handsome. They both have the best smiles.

That dual litter photo still cracks me up. I see Lito, Fancy, Emmy, Lincoln, Cocoa, Sedona, Gabby and Emma. Who am I missing?


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> That dual litter photo still cracks me up. I see Lito, Fancy, Emmy, Lincoln, Cocoa, Sedona, Gabby and Emma. Who am I missing?


Kimberly, yes - I forgot Lito (on the raised bed in the corner!) - sorry Kristin!!
The others are: Louie, Pico (b&w behind Lincs), and I think Saucy (or Gabbie)!

There are 11 puppies of the 14, I think.


----------



## mckennasedona

Jane, 
Congratulations on reaching 1000! I love all the photos. All of your boys are truly handsome. Now, don't you think there is enough testosterone in your house? I think you need a Hav girl to balance things out a bit. After all, your DH said 10 Havs would be good. 
I used to be able to name all of the gang of 14 but I'm not sure I could anymore.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, how could I forget Louie or Saucy?!
Same here, Susan. Now that they are nearly three (oh my!), and I've met hundreds of other Havs in the meantime, my brain is mush in that area. I always loved Mister Trump (Lito), Emmy & Gabbie's birthdate though: 03/04/05. You just can't forget that one!


----------



## Lina

Jane, what a wonderful 1000th post! You have a beautiful family! CONGRATS!!! :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Jane!!!!

Welcome to the Yakkers!!!! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Jane

Thanks, everyone! 

Lynn is VERY VERY close......at 996 right now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

CONGRATULATIONS, Lynn! You made it!


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations Lynn!


----------



## Lina

YAY Lynn! Congrats on the 1000th post! :cheer2:


----------



## Guest

Lynn


----------



## SMARTY

Not sure why we are congratulate each other for having so much spare time in our lives but here goes......*Congratulations, Jane*..... I am right behind you.


----------



## Lynn

Thank you all, I don't have any pictures....but I love Jane's pictures It is very nice to be able to share my passion (my love of havanese dogs) with all of you. I feel very fortunate to have found you all.


----------



## Julie

:juggle::clap2: Congrats on your 1000th post Lynn! :clap2::juggle:


----------



## Rita

Congrats to all you new 1,000 club members - Geri, Diane, Jane & Lynn

:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut

OOOH WE HAVE ANOTHER QUEEN IN OUR MIDST! LET US ALL OBSERVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE (THIS COULD BE AN IMPOSSIBILITY!)AS QUEEN LYNNE RESTS HER JAWS!







:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Jane and Lynn!!!!! 










Jane, those pictures are adorable! I can't imagine trying to say 'no' to that sweet, sweet picture of Scout. Your boys are handsome!! It's so nice to 'meet' you all.


----------



## Paige

Congrats Lynn on your 1000th post


----------



## SMARTY

*I just had to post this one here. #1,000.lane: I finally got here.*


----------



## Lina

CONGRATS Sandi! :cheer2:

Although I think this deserves some new Smarty pics... :boink:


----------



## Jane

Hooray, Sandi!!!!


----------



## Lina

Pssssssst! Marie is only ONE post away! :cheer2:


----------



## Sissygirl

I KNOW I KNOW - I finally made it #1000!!!!!










Here's a of pic of my girl! She loves dresses. I love being here talking about our fur babies!!!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations to Lynn, Sandi and Marie! Keep it up, ladies! :cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS MARIE & SANDI! SENDING THE LOVE TODAY FOR BEING SUCH AWESOME YAKKERS!!!


----------



## Lina

YAY! Congrats Marie! :whoo:

Sissy is so cute in her dress!


----------



## ama0722

Wow Sandi, Lynn, and Marie- keep up the yakking and to many more thousands to come!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn

Congrats Maria and Sandi!!!:whoo::whoo: Love the picture of Sissygirl!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATS JANE, LYNN, MARIE, AND SANDI ON #1000!!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Congrats Sandi and Marie! :clap2:

Hope you get 10,000 more!:becky:


----------



## Sissygirl

Thanks guys! It's been a great place to be!!!


----------



## Jane

Congrats, Marie! 

What a beautiful photo of Sissy!!!


----------



## mintchip

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Missy

Oh My!!! I have missed so many mile-stones. Congrats Jane, Lynn, Sandi, and Marie (and anyone else who has joined the club) I am truly in awe ladies that many of you have been members as long as I and have used amazing restraint when it has come to posting--and are just now reaching your 1000th post. 

CONGRATS! 2000 IS JUST A FEW CLICKS AWAY.


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Oh My!!! I have missed so many mile-stones. Congrats Jane, Lynn, Sandi, and Marie (and anyone else who has joined the club) I am truly in awe ladies that many of you have been members as long as I and have used amazing restraint when it has come to posting--and are just now reaching your 1000th post.
> 
> CONGRATS! 2000 IS JUST A FEW CLICKS AWAY.


Ha ha, Missy! I would be on the Forum more, but I think if I neglect my house and kids any more than I already do, my hubby will cut off my DSL!


----------



## SMARTY

*Thanks everyone it is nice to be in such an elite group. :blah: :lalala: :blah: *


----------



## pjewel

Wow, how nice to have new inductees into the yakkers club. Congratulations!!


----------



## mintchip

:whoooornima is one away from 1000!:whoo:


----------



## Lina

:bump:

Poornima better come on here and share some Benji and Lizzie pictures for her 1000th post!


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> :bump:
> 
> Poornima better come on here and share some Benji and Lizzie pictures for her 1000th post!


:bump::bump:


----------



## mintchip

:suspicious:Hmmmmmmmmmm! I think she :bolt::boltast 1000!
Congratulations Poormina!


----------



## mintchip

Did we miss something???
I think Cheryl just hit 1000. Congratulations


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl??? Did you get to 1000 yet?


----------



## mintchip

yes and more!!!


----------



## Lina

Oh wow, we missed Cheryl's 1000th post! Well, congrats Cheryl! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

*Maryam - 2000th post!!!!!*

Hey there, Maryam! You are ONE away from your 2000th post, girl! Wooooooohoooooooo!!

Come out and celebrate! :whoo:


----------

